#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-02
 * CyberKing is away from keyboard: Gone away for now.
 * Ekushey-AFK is back.
<boredandblogging> there are 2 locobots in #ubuntu-us-ga, locobot_4 and locobot_5, can one of them be removed?
<jpds> boredandblogging: best poke smurf in -locoteams, he maintains the locobots, I believe
<boredandblogging> jpds: thanks
<emgent> hello, someone can join ubot in #ubuntu-hardened ?
<jpds> hmm, /me has no admin powers anymore
<jpds> stdin, jussi01 ^
<jussi01> ubottu: join #ubuntu-hardened
<jussi01> emgent: ^
<ubottu> jussi01: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jpds> hehe
<emgent> gh
<emgent> thanks
<dantalizing> anyone having issues with nickserv?
<ompaul> dantalizing, it was upgraded a couple of days ago but should work ok now
<dantalizing> i keep getting bad password
<Pici> dantalizing: If you cant login, make sure you are using the password of your master nick
<Ekushey> is there any launchpad channel here?
<dantalizing> Pici: master nick? i have only 1
<jpds> Ekushey: #launchpad
<Myrtti> dantalizing: perhaps the folks at #freenode know better?
<Pici> dantalizing: Did your password have a % in it?
<dantalizing> Pici: yes
<dantalizing> Myrtti: they're my next stop
<Pici> dantalizing: Ask in #freenode, I believe there was a bug with that
<dantalizing> Pici: thx
<Ekushey> thanks jpds
<jpds> Ekushey: welcome.
<PriceChild> dantalizing: replace the % with a *
<dantalizing> PriceChild: thx
<dantalizing> i hate having up arrow access in irc :(
<dantalizing> but i love it
<dantalizing> 'up arrow' being my technical term for history
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-03
<ruiboon> hi. could the ops check if Wellemeyer at #ubuntu should be ban, upon entering the channel, he/she pm a non-family friendly msg
<Seeker`> ruiboon: I'll look into it
<Seeker`> ruiboon: Can you PM me a copy of the PM?
<ruiboon> Seeker`: ok
<ruiboon> Seeker: it was sent twice before there was " Wellemeyer has quit (Excess Flood)"
<Seeker`> ok, thanks
<Seeker`> the ops are aware
<ruiboon> Seeker`: thanks
<Myrtti> PriceChild: dear sweet pricey
<Myrtti> lend me your ears
<PriceChild> Myrtti: what's up?
<Myrtti> I'll check that I'm ready first
<Myrtti> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<PriceChild> Myrtti: we haven't added you to ubuntu-members yet
<PriceChild> but yes, you are ready
<Myrtti> ♥
<PriceChild> Myrtti: when i get the email notification I'll activate your cloak.
<Ekushey> <3
<Myrtti> great
<PsySine> hello
<Ekushey> hello PsySine
<PsySine> we in #kubuntu-se would like to make a change to our locobot's welcome notice
<PsySine> it says "Den här kanalen är loggad...", should say "Den här kanalen loggas..."
<Myrtti> PsySine: pft.
<Myrtti> "tack för dig själv"
<PsySine> kiitos
<Myrtti> :->
<Ekushey> PsySine, can that be done?
<PsySine> i suppose so...
<PsySine> btw https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat mentions "#xubuntu-se" which is not even registered
<Ekushey> whom to talk to about that?
<Myrtti> I guess you're in the correct channel too
<PsySine> i'll /msg netzmeister since he set up the locobot from the beginning :)
<lavida> holas
<lavida>  im looking how to install ndisgtk package... im found this address http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/ndisgtk can u tell me what i need to download and how to install it with synaptic package manager?
<bubut> hello lavida
<bubut> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<lavida> my network doesnt work u should know that maybe
<lavida> im using right now windows
<Myrtti> hmmm, the support is at #ubuntu
<Myrtti> this is #ubuntu-irc
<lavida> im there right now
<lavida> noone give the answer, no im trying to find channel where ppl can help me
<lavida> sorry
<Myrtti> lavida: is that package in main, universe or what?
<Myrtti> universe I see
<lavida> uh oh i found help for using windows wireless dreivers... and its say...
<bubut> lavida, "sudo apt-get install ndisgtk" doesn't help?
<stdin> lavida: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper should guide you
<lavida> Ubuntu supports a system known as NDISWrapper. This allows you to use a Windows device driver under Ubuntu
<lavida> yes a was there but im noob
<lavida> can start :(
<lavida> cant
<lavida> bubut i dont know how it can work because u dont give a path to the link i downloaded from the net
<stdin> the guide tells you how to install it without a net connection
<stdin> or use the part about installing with a net connection on another computer to download the .deb files
<lavida> im downloaded from link i gave u above [ndisgtk_0.6.orig.tar.gz]
<lavida> If you are running Ubuntu for AMD64, please see NdiswrapperOnAMD64 for instructions.
<lavida> im running it from AMD64
<stdin> you don't need to use the guide any more, just follow the "2.2. Installing Packages (With Internet access on another computer)" part to download the .deb files
<stdin> either click on the "all" or "amd64" links and download them, then you can install them when booted into ubuntu
<lavida> ok thanks
<lavida> i couldnt install ndisgtk :(
<lavida> im getting error: Dependency is not satisfiable: ndiswrapper-utils=1.9
<lavida> and when i went into synaptic package manager i have message that i have one broken package
<lavida> after i filter it its ndisgtk package :(
<lavida> the file i downloaded is ndisgtk_0.8.3-1_amd64.deb
<lavida> from http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/net/ndisgtk
 * CyberKing is away from keyboard: Gone away for now.
<[NikO]> afk nick and message is bad
<nalioth> Ekushey-AFK: can you disable that away message?  thx  :)
<[NikO]> ah, Konversation ...
 * Ekushey-AFK is back.
<CyberKing>  /nick Ekushey
<CyberKing> oops
<CyberKing> sorry guys
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-04
<popey> I need to talk to an irc op type person about changing an #*ubuntu* channel
<Myrtti> popey: may I pm?
<popey> please
<Myrtti> hmmmm what changes and what channel?
<Myrtti> no, I'm probably not that kind of person, but I might be able to find a correct one
<Myrtti> s taff, if nothing else
 * popey pokes nalioth and/or PriceChild :)
<popey> thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> np
<PriceChild> popey: what's up?
<popey> aha, just the man
<Seeker`> PriceChild: ping
<PriceChild> pong
<Seeker`> PriceChild: glade88 is here to try and get a member cloak, he was redirected here from -ops
<PriceChild> i don't think launchpad has been done yet, will get on it by the end of the day
<glade88> it okay with me.. I'll wait :)
<Seeker`> PriceChild: cool, was just leetting you know :)
<glade88> Seeker`: thanks for reminding him :)
<killerboy> hello
<killerboy> i had some problems with #ubuntu-pl channel
<killerboy> somebody banned me and said i'm troll
<killerboy> that was because i was discussing about x86-64 architecture
<killerboy> but
<Myrtti> ok, have you tried to negotiate the situation with the op who banned you?
<elky> from?
<killerboy> i said he is ignorant (privately) and he shouldn't ban people because they discuss things he don't understand
<Myrtti> isn't that a bit nasty thing to say?
<killerboy> but that was after he banned me
<Myrtti> so?
<killerboy> i can tell you exactly why he banned me
<Myrtti> isn't that still a bit nasty thing to say?
<killerboy> yes, it is
<killerboy> but he wasn't respongind to me
<Myrtti> no matter what, isn't that still a bit nasty thing to say?
<killerboy> yes it is
<killerboy> banning is nasty to do too
<Myrtti> I'd apologize :-|
<killerboy> if you didn't do anything
<killerboy> HE WAS NASTY
<killerboy> not me
<Myrtti> so were you?
<killerboy> ok
<killerboy> he was nasty
<killerboy> and after that
<killerboy> i was nasty
<Myrtti> people tend to be nice to people who are nice
<killerboy> because he was
<elkbuntu> i still dont know when, from where or by whom you were banned
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-pl
<killerboy> ok
<killerboy> should i give you a nick?
<killerboy> his nick is pressenter
<killerboy> i can describe the situation
<killerboy> and if somebody was logging it it should be in logs
<Myrtti> well.
<killerboy> i said to them that i didn't knew what core duo is
<killerboy> i didn't knew who was the nanufacturer
<killerboy> they thaught taht i was joking or something
<killerboy> it might seem like that
<killerboy> but i told them i'm not joking]
<killerboy> and them i bagan to discuss things about x86-64 architecture
<killerboy> they thought that if i know what x86-64 is
<killerboy> i should know what core duo is
<killerboy> and banned me
<killerboy> but i donno brand names from intel
<killerboy> i only read about x86-64 arch
<killerboy> like AMD stuff
<killerboy> didn't know intel done that too
<killerboy> so they banned me
<killerboy> and said i'm troll
<elkbuntu> dude, please dont use the enter key so much
<killerboy> ok
<elkbuntu> it's like tennis neck for our eyes! :Þ
<killerboy> fine, many people said that too, but i like writeing like that, donno why
<killerboy> maybe i should use commas or something?
<elkbuntu> or ...
<killerboy> sould i use ... between these sentences?
<elkbuntu> if you really feel the need to not type normally as though you were writing a letter
<killerboy> i think it looks better on console, but maybe i'm wrong
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> wait a few hours and ask the banning op nicely to lift your ban
<Myrtti> and I can't stress the word *nicely* enough
<killerboy> hmm
<killerboy> but it's his fault
<killerboy> so you cannot do anything? talk to him or something?
<killerboy> i should say sorry for him
<killerboy> but that was he was rude to me
<killerboy> it isn't fair
<killerboy> i've found logs
<killerboy> i could translate them to you if you want, or tell somebody from #ubuntu-pl to transalte them if you don't believe me
<killerboy> Myrtti?
<Myrtti> /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-pl list
<Myrtti> ask some other op if they agree pressenter on the ban
<killerboy> there are 4 ops, and one thing: *!*@freenode/staff/*
<Myrtti> yeah, ignore that
<killerboy> i asked Stirlitz, but he didn't respond, maybe away or something
<Myrtti> so be patient
<killerboy> other ops arent on
<killerboy> *aren't on irc
<Myrtti> so, be patient
<killerboy> should i wait all day to get in contact with them?
<Myrtti> it's your call
<killerboy> ok
<killerboy> thanks for all
<killerboy> bye
<xblackfire> hi i'm #ubuntu-ni op,  how can i get a locobot for #ubuntu-ni channel ? and the other thing is ubotu is missing, is gone from the channel
<Myrtti> !register > glade88
<Myrtti> /me pokes PriceChild "Is it time yet?"
<PriceChild> Myrtti: Seveas said he would add you to the group this evening now that he had time.
<Myrtti> /me considers poking Seveas
<Myrtti> fail.
<Myrtti> /me pokes PriceChild, glade88
<glade88> PriceChild in action!
<Myrtti> wooo <glade88> [n=glade@ubuntu/member/glade88]
<glade88> :D
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-05
<xblackfire> hi, i would like to have a replacement for ubotu in #ubuntu-ni, ubout is on holiday
<xblackfire> someone can help with this
<xblackfire> forget it, i see the bot now
<Ekushey> bot is on holiday? wow
<nickellery> Hi, I'd like to request an Ubuntu Member cloak
<nickellery> launchpad:  launchpad.net/~nick.ellery
<RoAkSoAx> nickellery, i'll recommend you  ask for it later on, cuz i think there's no one around that can help ya with that right now;)
<nickellery> RoAkSoAx, Ok.. I'll probably wait for tomorrow
<nickellery> Thanks
<RoAkSoAx> yeah that will probably be the best thing to do
<RoAkSoAx> i think most of'em are sleeping :P
<Volans> Hi all, I'm a new Ubuntu Member and I'm here asking for a cloak on freenode (here my LP profile page: https://launchpad.net/~volans )
<Volans> PriceChil:D I can ask you for that?
<Volans> (sorry PriceChild auto-correction of my irc client)
<PriceChild> Volans: done
<Volans> thank you very much PriceChild, I have to join the LP group now?
<Myrtti> Volans: when you're not terribly busy
<Myrtti> h, sorry
<Myrtti> Volans: you probably are already
<Myrtti> since you could be cloaked
<Volans> ahah no Myrtti tell me no problem
<Myrtti> PriceChild: when you're not terribly busy :-)
<PriceChild> Myrtti: hmm?
<Ekushey> i gotta apply for membership too :(
<PriceChild> Myrtti: cloak?
<Myrtti> yup
<PriceChild> done
<Myrtti> ♥
<Myrtti> /me hugs pricey
<PriceChild> fal
<Volans> PriceChild we have to join LP ~ubuntu-irc-cloaks team now?
<PriceChild> *fail
<Myrtti> hm?
<Ekushey> can someone tell me how do i remove a cloak?
<PriceChild> Volans: no, i've forced you into it cuz i'm mean
<PriceChild> Ekushey: you ask me
<Volans> ok thanks Pricey :)
<PriceChild> Ekushey: (you ask in #freenode or a staffer who appears on /stats p
<PriceChild> )
<Myrtti> Ekushey: you've come to the bright side from the dark side?
<Myrtti> /me runs
<Myrtti> DUCK AND COVER
<Ekushey> lol Myrtti
<Ekushey> PriceChild, can you please remove my current one?
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, there's no shame in being involved in multiple projects
<PriceChild> Ekushey: you can't get it back and will need to get the gc of fedora to reinstate it?
<Ekushey> PriceChild, i don't want it back... you can remove it :)
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: I know
<Myrtti> just teasin
<devfil> hi to all
<Pici> Hiyas
<devfil> can I request a cloak? I want it and I'm ubuntu member
<Pici> devfil: Can you link your LP page?
<Pici> devfil: Also make sure that you have followed *all* of the steps here http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup for your freenode account
<devfil> Pici: sure, https://launchpad.net/~d.filoni
<Pici> PriceChild, nalioth: cloak ping for devfil , ( https://edge.launchpad.net/~d.filoni )
<devfil> Pici: I have followed the steps
<Pici> devfil: Okay, just need to wait for one of our two staffer/group contacts to make the changes for you, it may be a while.
<devfil> Pici: no problem, thanks
<PriceChild> devfil: please set an email and verify it with nickserv
<devfil> PrinceChild: email should be already setted
<PriceChild> devfil: it isn't
<PriceChild> devfil: /msg nickserv help set email
<devfil> PriceChild: done
<PriceChild> devfil: done
<devfil> thanks
<erUSUL> i have a ban like this  *!*@unaffiliated/andsux on #ubuntu-es but that person (/who  * andsux    H   0  n=andsux@unaffiliated/andsux [Andrey Antoukh] ) is currently active on the channel how come??
<PriceChild> erUSUL: speaking?
<erUSUL> PriceChild: yep
<PriceChild> erUSUL: check for an entry on /mode +e
<erUSUL> PriceChild: no; sorry my fault is using other machine
<PriceChild> hmm?
<erUSUL> PriceChild: i have checked again... sorry for the noise
<hacktick> hi everyone. Id like to have a cloak :), my launchpad account is https://launchpad.net/~hacktick
<Pici> hacktick: Have you followed *all* the steps here yet for your irc account: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup ?
<hacktick> yes :)
<hacktick> 1 to 7
<Pici> PriceChild: poing, 'nother cloak
<cgregan> Good Afternoon: I would like to acquire a Canonical IRC cloak. What it the process for this?
<Myrtti> PriceChild:
<PriceChild> cgregan: please group an alternate nickname (e.g. /nick cgregan_, then /msg nickserv group) and could i have your launchpad url?
<Myrtti> canonical or ubuntu cloak?
<PriceChild> I only do ubuntu cloaks
<cgregan> Myrtti: I am both a member and a Canonical employee...what is the usual protocol?
<PriceChild> hacktick: please set an email on your nickserv account
<PriceChild> hacktick: /msg nickserv help set email
<Myrtti> cgregan: I don't know if you can have two cloaks simultaneously (I think yes) but it's your choice. Canonical cloaks are provided by the Canonical Group Contact, who I'd guess you should find asking around from your colleagues. PriceChild can do the Ubuntu one
<cgregan> Myrtti: Thanks...I think I'll go with the Ubuntu one for now.
<PriceChild> Myrtti: only freenode staff and pdpc cloaks will be linked with others linked afaik.
<Myrtti> oh.
<cgregan> PriceChild: Here is my Launchpad URL: https://launchpad.net/~cgregan
<Myrtti> well then
<PriceChild> cgregan: great, now we just need you to group an alternate nickname.
<cgregan> PriceChild: I know how to change my nick to cgregan_ but I am not familiar with grouping. Is it a separate process? Sorry...fairly new to IRC
<Myrtti> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<cgregan_> PriceChild: Got it
<cgregan_> Thanks ubottu
<PriceChild> vhost cgregan_ ubuntu/member/cgregan
 * PriceChild sighs
<PriceChild> cgregan_: done :)
<cgregan_> Thank you PriceChild
<PriceChild> no probs
<Myrtti> Nafallo: ska du komma till Lugradio Live eller ska vara då på din sommarlov i Sverige?
<Myrtti> Nafallo: usch, komma... jag vet inte häller ännu om jag ska vara där
<Nafallo> Myrtti: jag planerar att komma :-)
<Nafallo> Myrtti: du ocksa?
<Myrtti> Nafallo: jag skickade Visa-kort ansökan förra dagen :-> Men jag har också frågat om firman kunde betala
<Myrtti> jag har nästan beslutat att jag kommer även om firman betalar inte
<Myrtti> jag är inte den typ som visiterar musikfestivaler, så jag tänkte att LRL kunde vara kul
<Nafallo> yay!
<Nafallo> jag letar rumskompis btw... om det vore intressant :-)
<Myrtti> heheh :-D
<Ekushey> o_O
<PriceChild> Ekushey: multilingual channel with LoCo ops.
<Ekushey> just wondering what language that is :)
<Myrtti> Swedish, though mine has probably a lot of Finland-Swedish "accents"
<Myrtti> and my Swedish is a bit rusty
<Myrtti> /me remembers she is also an op of #ubuntu-fi_SV
<Myrtti> :-D
<Ekushey> :)
<Myrtti> or was
<Myrtti> atleast
<Myrtti> I bet all the Swedish speaking Finns are in #ubuntu-se
<Nafallo> hehe
<Nafallo> Myrtti: registreringen har inte oppnat annu dock :-P
<Nafallo> Ekushey: and I write Swedish in ASCII, so not really representative ;-)
<Myrtti> Nafallo: därför är det här perfekt att fråga om firman sku betala
<Nafallo> Myrtti: betala hotell ocksa? ;-)
<Myrtti> jag sku vara glad om även flyg/tågbiljettena
<Myrtti> det är ca 280 euron från Helsingfors till Heathrow, jag vill inte flyga med Ryanair
<Myrtti> och tågbiljettena på
<Nafallo> usch
<Nafallo> Heathrow.
<Nafallo> kollat London City Airport?
<Nafallo> har ju Gatwick, Luton och Stanstead ocksa.
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> jag lar behova jobba pa fredagen, sa aker nog inte forren fredag kvall :-)
<Nafallo> Myrtti: ^^
<Myrtti> Ryanair flyger rikt från Tammerfors till Stanstead, men jag har hört att resan till Wolverhampton sku vara gräslig
<Nafallo> du maste till London forst antar jag.
<Nafallo> sa det lar inte gora mycket skillnad :-P
<Myrtti> jag behöver en aboriganal som jag kunde bara följa :-P
<Myrtti> aboriginal även
<Nafallo> ?
<Nafallo> vad ar det?
<Myrtti> alla stora fyndresare hade ju aboriginalvisare eller guiden som de bara följade :-P
<Nafallo> ah. guide ja.
<Nafallo> det dar andra ar nog inte ett ord :-P
<Nafallo> vagvisare?
<Myrtti> niuniu
<hacktick> PriceChild: I successfully set my emailadress
<Nafallo> ehh.
<Nafallo> jag kan inte finska :-P
<Myrtti> jag har ätit för mycket godis för i dag...
<Myrtti> usch
<Myrtti> blech.
<Nafallo> bra att du vet det iaf
<Nafallo> nehepp.
<hacktick> PriceChild: thank you
<Nafallo> dusch kanske
<PriceChild> hacktick: no probs
<Pici> jaja
<jpds> Pici: pensando en español?
<Pici> jpds: /me shrugs
<Myrtti> piu italiano
<jpds> fetova: hola
<fetova> hola jpds :)
<xander21c> Hello :)
<xander21c> ﻿PriceChild: I want to request a cloak https://edge.launchpad.net/~xander21c
<Pici> xander21c: While you're waiting, make sure that you've followed all the steps here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<xander21c> ok:)
<Myrtti> the nick foo_ was an example
<Myrtti> I'd suggest you'd pick some other nick that isn't already registered in services, perhaps something closer to the original nick?
<stdin> and you may want to identify to nickserv too
<xander21c_> sorry about that
<Nafallo> Myrtti: need to head off. keep me updated ;-)
<xander21c> :) memory is fragile, i done all that last year :)
<Myrtti> Nafallo: I will
<Pretto> Myrtti, how long it takes to have an email redirection?
<Myrtti> to be honest, I've got no idea
<Pretto> Myrtti, :)
<RoAkSoAx> Pretto, few hours
<Pretto> RoAkSoAx, i still not having the alias working
<RoAkSoAx> Pretto, i got it working in 12 hours or so
<Pretto> RoAkSoAx, mine is taking 13h now :), well i just have to wait
<RoAkSoAx> Pretto, 13h. after you have been added to ubuntumembers in LP or after you have been approved
<Pretto> RoAkSoAx, added in LP
<RoAkSoAx> well wait a few more hours :P you will get it don't worry
<Pretto> RoAkSoAx, ;)
<Myrtti> to be honest, I'm not even sure what my own ubuntu address is going to be
<Pici> Myrtti: its whatever your launchpad account is
<Pretto> Myrtti, it's your name in launchpad url
<Myrtti> cool
<Myrtti> I'm very "educated" in this matter
<Pretto> Myrtti, and it will be redirect to the first email that you use in launchpad
<Myrtti> hmh
<Pretto> Pici, what about planet posts?
<Pici> Pretto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu
<Pretto> Pici, thank you
<Pretto> hahahha... i just found that my wiki is in chinese too http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/UbuntuWiki:Pretto
<Myrtti> so if my email addy in launchpad is myrtti+launchpad...
<Myrtti> @gmail.com... then the ubuntu.com will be myrtti+launchpad@ubuntu.com?
<Myrtti> iz confuzed
<Pici> Myrtti: no.
<Pretto> Myrtti, myrtti@ubuntu.com
<Myrtti> great.
<Pici> https://edge.launchpad.net/~*myrtti*
<Pici> I'm happy too, I wanted mine to be bnrubin, not pici
<Pretto> Pici, you can change it i think
<Pici> Pretto: I dont want to.
<Pretto> Pici, just change your primary email there
<Pretto> Myrtti, i think your myrtti@ubuntu.com will be an alias to myrtti+launchpad@gmail.com
<Pici> Yep
<Myrtti> yeah, I don't mind that
<Pretto> Myrtti, but you can change it if you want
<Myrtti> I can still filter it with gmail's filters to the correct one
<Pretto> Myrtti, you can do that here if you want https://edge.launchpad.net/~myrtti/+editemails
<Pici> I dont think she wants to
<Myrtti> nope
<Pretto> :)
<Myrtti> though, I could set up the filters and change it anyway
<Myrtti> ...
<Syntux> Good day
<Syntux> I would like to buy an IRC cloak, how much does it cost these days?
<Syntux> :D
<xander21c> ﻿ I want to request a cloak https://edge.launchpad.net/~xander21c
<xander21c> have a 3 beer boxes :)
<Syntux> huh!
<Syntux> I have Pepsi truck:-)
<Ekushey> lol
<Syntux> Ekushey, Why laughing? serious biding going here, we might get acquired by ebay.com.
<Ekushey> can i get a mircosoft cloak? i'm can pay via paypal/wire transfer
<Syntux> lol
<[NikO]> han
<[NikO]> kick him he s famous !
<[NikO]> ;o
<Syntux> xander21c, learning Python ?
<Ekushey> what's gonna happen to my MS cloak?
<xander21c> Syntux: some just started some days ago
<Syntux> xander21c, then you got to read byte of python, it is the book.
<xander21c> PriceChild : ﻿﻿ I want to request a cloak https://edge.launchpad.net/~xander21c
<Syntux> Ekushey, we are formatting our windows machines, please come back later
<Ekushey> very mean
<Ekushey> i'll write to my boss Mr. Gates
<PriceChild> xander21c: please group an alternate nickname see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup for instructions
<Xander21c__> PriceChild: Done
<PriceChild> Xander21c__: you might want to make your client use Xander21c__ as the alternate nick when logging on, to ensure you identify :)
<Syntux> PriceChild, can I get one for lp/~jad
<PriceChild> Syntux: i thought you were only just approved?
<Xander21c__> PriceChild ok :)
<Syntux> PriceChild, yeah
<PriceChild> Xander21c__: done
<Syntux> do I have to wait for certain period before requesting one?
<PriceChild> Syntux: nope, its just on launchpad it says you were approved in 2007...
<PriceChild> Now that's a bad thing, as it means your membership will expire in 11 months...
<Syntux> oh hmm, well that bug isn't related to me hehe
<Syntux> WHAT!
<Syntux> lol
 * PriceChild checks logs
<Syntux> hmm, weird indeed.
<PriceChild> Syntux: i guess you applied a year ago on launchpad, but didn't get approved at a meeting till now
<PriceChild> the expiration date is still correct though, 2010
<Syntux> PriceChild, I did not apply before, maybe I clicked on mentoring or something like that never went through the official process before.
<Syntux> cool
<PriceChild> Syntux: what do you want on the end of your cloak, syntux?
<Syntux> jad
<Syntux> PriceChild, do you have the magic power on email aliases too?
<[NikO]> hi PriceChild
<PriceChild> Syntux: nope, they will be done when they are done
<PriceChild> hi [NikO]
<Syntux> PriceChild, Okie, thank you :-)
<[NikO]> i know you are a ircop so, could you check status of #flex and ##flex ( sorry for the offtopic )
<PriceChild> [NikO]: hmm?
<[NikO]> i means, flex should be forbidden, reserved for adobe, ( like #flash )  and i think #flex should be in the same way
<Syntux> PriceChild, I would like to have jad at the end of the cloak.
<PriceChild> Syntux: ok well for that we'd like you to register jad as your account, so please /nick jad
<Syntux> PriceChild, I do not own that nickname, can you drop it ?
<PriceChild> that's the plan
<PriceChild> oh wait silly me...
<Jad> :D
<PriceChild> was looking at the wrong date
<PriceChild> Jad: its in use sorry 8-)
<Xander21c__> Syntux: i reading How to Think Like a Computer Scientist: Learning  with Python
<Syntux> PriceChild, then Syntux  :D
<Syntux> Xander21c__, I didn't enjoy that one
<Pretto> man, 16h later e no laudeci@ubuntu.com alias yet :(
<Syntux> Xander21c__, many good technicals lacks good writing skills, delivering the message aint easy.
<Syntux> Pretto, I was approved in 2007 and yet I don't have an alias.
<Syntux> at least according to LP.
<Pretto> Syntux, huh????
<Xander21c__> Syntux i will check the one told me :)
<Pretto> Xander21c__, your alias is working?
<PriceChild> Syntux: /msg nickserv set accountname Syntux
<Syntux> Xander21c__, check Django book too, it's an easy way to get directly into python but first you got to read byte of python
<Xander21c__> ok
<Syntux> PriceChild,  Your account name is already set to Syntux.
<Xander21c__> ﻿/msg nickserv set accountname xander21c
<PriceChild> Syntux: done
<Syntux> PriceChild, Thank you :-)
<Syntux> ヅ
<Myrtti> abuse of kanjis!
<Syntux> what?
<Ekushey> Syntux, that was a japanese character?
<Pretto> xander21c, is your email alias working?
<xander21c> Pretto: how do i test it??
<Syntux> Ekushey, yes
<Ekushey> neat!
<Syntux> xander21c, by sending an email?
<Pretto> xander21c, send an email to our lauchpad account name @ubuntu.com
<Pretto> not our... your :)
<Pretto> xander21c, from one email account different from the one you have set on launchpad
<Syntux> Ok, thank you again
<Syntux> Have a good day :-0
<xander21c> Pretto: not working,
<Pretto> xander21c, ok :(
<Myrtti> yup, mine is not working either
<RoAkSoAx> mine is working :P
<Pretto> Myrtti, some people said that it took a week to get it working
<xander21c> patience :)
<xander21c> :S
<Myrtti> yeah, I'm not in a hurry
<Myrtti> I got approved on monday evening, but it doesn't matter
<Pretto> Myrtti, yes :)
<Nafallo> back
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-06
<nickellery> hi, I would like to request an Ubuntu Membership cloak
<nickellery> LP:  https://launchpad.net/~nick.ellery
<lifeless> I'm chasing pointers ...
<lifeless> 11:55 < lifeless> hi
<lifeless> 11:55 < lifeless> many + people here I see :)
<lifeless> 11:56 < lifeless> I'm hoping to get a (probably few contributors, but any >> none) #ubuntu-la channel going. (la is the language code - Latin, as opposed to 'Latin America' or anything like that)
<lifeless> 11:56 < lifeless> #ubuntu-la is however registered with chanserv
<lifeless> 11:57 < lifeless> but not listed on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<lifeless> 11:57 <+tonyyarusso> lifeless: -la is reserved for Laos.
<lifeless> 11:57 < lifeless> ah
<lifeless> 11:57 <+tonyyarusso> try -lat maybe?
<lifeless> 11:58 < lifeless> do we have a convention for language communities rather than country communities?
<lifeless> 11:58 <+tonyyarusso> I'm not sure.  Either way, #ubuntu-irc would be the appropriate place to ask rather than here.  Try that.
<lifeless> 11:58 < lifeless> K. I'm chasing pointers - persia sent me here. Thanks.
<lifeless> 11:58 <+tonyyarusso> ah, hehe
<lifeless> ---- end quote ----
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: pokey re: nickellery ^^^  What's the process for that these days?
<lifeless> note that ubuntu-lat is 'latin america' according to the wiki page
<n0rman> hi
<n0rman> im an ubuntu member since yesterday, id like to know the process to have my cloak on irc
<RoAkSoAx> n0rman, follow this:  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<RoAkSoAx> then when you are sure you have done all that.. ask for it
<n0rman> RoAkSoAx: i supposed i did everything that its on the link u send me :)
<RoAkSoAx> n0rman, ok so have to wait till PriceChild or nalioth are arouth to ask for it ;)
<n0rman> RoAkSoAx:  :) thx, so PriceChild or nalioth are the ones who can help me? :)
<RoAkSoAx> yep
<bazhang_> need a russian operator from #ubuntu-ru
<ubuntugeek> also need a russian operator from #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang_> ubuntugeek, that is for you :)
<ubuntugeek> oh, thx :)
 * elkbuntu dares not go near the russians again
<ubuntugeek> Неужели тут никого с #ubuntu-ru нету?
<Mez> cheers Nafallo
<Mez> nAgoHaK,  *#
<Myrtti> cool
<Myrtti> my irssi freaks out
<Myrtti> Mez: you just joined 8 times
<Myrtti> -____-
<Mez> irssi bug
<Pici> Myrtti: That seems to be a bug with the autorealname script... I had the same issue since you mentioned it the other day (and I loaded it) and it stopped when I unloaded it
<Myrtti> well then, then it can't be helped
<Myrtti> /me pokes the developer of the script
<Myrtti> oh, it's cras's script
<Myrtti> me no touch.
<Nafallo> Myrtti: London?
<Myrtti> va
<Myrtti> Nafallo: vad?
<Nafallo> Myrtti: LRL feber :-)
<Myrtti> javisst
<Myrtti> men min chef har sagt ingenting om det och min visa kort ansökan är nånstans i byrokratiska händer
<Nafallo> sla dem :-)
<Myrtti> om jag bara kunde
<Nafallo> vad menar du med visa ansokan btw?
<Myrtti> Visakortet
<Nafallo> kreditkort?
<Myrtti> chiching
<Myrtti> javisst
<Nafallo> tankte om det var visum du menade :-P
<Nafallo> right. behover en till Guiness, bbiab
<Myrtti> jag är också på väg till Alkon
<Myrtti> hejpådig för en stund
<Myrtti> vad fan är min telefon...
<Myrtti> s/vad/var/
<Nafallo> Alkon?
<Myrtti> Systembolaget
<Myrtti> Ab Alko Oy
<Myrtti> :->
<Myrtti> ta-tah
<Nafallo> hehe. later.
<Myrtti> så där.
<Nafallo> Myrtti: vad blev det? Hobgoblin?
<Myrtti> Henry Westons Vintage Cider och nån finska jordgubbsvin
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> kvinnodrycker :-P
<Myrtti> /me tittar ner
<Myrtti> /me tittar Nafallo
<Myrtti> förstås.
<Myrtti> ::rolleyes
<Nafallo> hmm. maste nog se sjalv for att tro pa det ;-)
<Nafallo> sa... hotell? :-)
<Myrtti> mina flickr-bilder är ingen bevis?
<Nafallo> ingen aning. kan jag lita pa att det ar du pa bilderna? :-)
<Myrtti> jag vet inte om hotellen ännu
<Nafallo> jag vet
<Nafallo> hihi
<Myrtti> rrrruotsalaiset ::rolleyes
<Myrtti> /me tries to find how to get her blog to Planet
<Pici> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu
<Nafallo> Planet Ubuntu? are you a member?
<Myrtti> /me shows her shiny new cloak
<Myrtti> see?
<Myrtti> since Monday :-P
<Nafallo> see priv :-)
<Myrtti> /me huffs on the corner of her cloak and rubs some dirt off from it with her t-shirt hem
<Myrtti> *squeeksqueek*
<Nafallo> hihi
<Nafallo> *bites*
<Nafallo> oops. wrong window :$
<Pici> :O
<Myrtti> kekeke
<Myrtti> /me goes to dab some olive oil to her soon to be grilled/eaten grilled breads
<Ekushey> you guys are having fun without me?
<Myrtti> somewhat
<Ekushey> i'll go and have dinner... i'm starving :(
<Myrtti> /me shoves a tomato to Ekusheys mouth
<Ekushey> meannnn
<Myrtti> I'll eat the chicken and zucchinis all by myself
<Ekushey> i'm complain to my boss
<Myrtti> you wouldn't come here to dine with me anyway
<Ekushey> someday for sure
<Myrtti> welcome to Finland
<Myrtti> /me goes to plop the chicken and zucchini and bread to the grill
<Ekushey> :¬)
 * Seeker` is slightly worried by the "*bites*"
<Myrtti> /me returns, takes her mobile charger from the outlet, puts the grill inlet in and silently acts as nothing had happened
<Myrtti> *whistles*
<Myrtti> *gnaws*
<Pici> ...rabies
<Myrtti> /me gnaws at Picis ankle
<Myrtti> omnomnom
<Myrtti> tastes like... soylent green?
<Pici> Soylet Green is made of people?!?!
<Myrtti> it is it is I swearz!
<Pici> I haz a flavr :(
<Myrtti> http://flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2555687237
<Myrtti> omnomnomnom
<Nafallo> oooh
<Nafallo> n95?
<Myrtti> jep
<Nafallo> nu maste vi dela hotellrum sa jag kan antasta din telefon :-P
<Myrtti> *spiff* says the cider bottle
<Nafallo> star mellan n95, e90 och n96 :-)
<Myrtti> om jag sku nu köpa en telefon, sku det bli e51
<Myrtti> bluetooth2...
<Myrtti> :-O
<Myrtti> I don't like this cider.
<Myrtti> Iz disappointed.
<Nafallo> jag tycker inte om blatand. for paranoid :-P
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo everyone :)
<Myrtti> Nafallo: du behöver den svenska tangentborden
<Myrtti> hi bodhi_zazen
<Nafallo> Myrtti: till vadda? den ar bara jobbig att skriva pa :-)
 * Ekushey checks out myrtti's flickr photostream 
<Myrtti> errrr wHUT
<Myrtti>  239 views / 0 comments
<Myrtti> errrrr
<Ekushey> which one?
<Myrtti> the one with emacs
<Myrtti> this http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2373978648/ one was in lifehacker
<Myrtti> but where has that emacs one gone
<Myrtti> oh.
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> http://planet.emacsen.org/
<Myrtti> also to a fetish blog due to its latex tag
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> GREAT
<Myrtti> just what I've always wanted
<Ekushey> :)
<Myrtti> /me headdesks
<Ekushey> http://www.flickr.com/photos/27373994@N02/2554310312/sizes/o/ <- rofl
<Myrtti> LOL?
<Ekushey> u didn't find it funny?
<Myrtti> it was
<n0rman> hi
<Myrtti> hhhullo
<n0rman> im a new ubuntu member, i would like to know what to do to have mi cloak :)
<Myrtti> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Myrtti> follow all the steps in ^ that first
<Myrtti> ie. have an email addy attached to your nick and set an alternative nick
<Myrtti> then paste the launchpad url here
<n0rman> uhm, i already register my nickname
<Myrtti> and did you set up your email addy and the alternate nick as well?
<Myrtti> please check you've done *all* the steps
<n0rman> i supposed that i did it, but, how do i check if i have the real email registered for my nickname?
<n0rman> i already register my alternative nick
<n0rman> but i dont remeber if i register my real email address, cuz i did it months ago, so may u tell me how do i check it?
<Palintheus> /nickserv help set email
<n0rman> ok, im ready :)
<Bangladesh> n0rman, hello again :)
<n0rman> Bangladesh: hello :)
<n0rman> Myrtti: my lp.net account https://launchpad.net/~naguilarg
<Myrtti> /me pokes PriceChild
<Myrtti> *nudgenudge*
<Myrtti> Bangladesh: you sure do have a variety of nicks
<n0rman> ehehehe
<n0rman> :P
<Bangladesh> Myrtti, i get disconnected every now and then
<Myrtti> /me is an old school kind of irc'er
 * Ekushey too
<Myrtti> how long have you been online?
<Ekushey> my home base is dalnet ;)
<Myrtti> /me is curious
<Myrtti> mine was in IRCnet
<n0rman> i use irc since 97 :)
<Myrtti> I've almost given up
<Myrtti> on it
<PriceChild> n0rman: if that is your launchpad page, please update the irc nick.
<Ekushey> me too... my channel on dalnet died
<n0rman> PriceChild: let check :S
<Myrtti> I've been more or less online in IRC since 1996
<Myrtti> not with this nick though for the whole time
<n0rman> ups, sorry :P now its ok
<n0rman> PriceChild:
<n0rman> :)
<PriceChild> n0rman: done
<n0rman> PriceChild: thx :)
<Myrtti> innit great ♥
<Ekushey> congrats n0rman :)
<n0rman> Ekushey: thx :P
<Ekushey> n0rman, it's 15:03 in NI?
<n0rman> yep :P
<n0rman> Ekushey:  u have to go to sleep :P
<Ekushey> i know ;)
 * Ekushey giggles
<Ekushey> you got facebook?
<n0rman> me? nop :P
<n0rman> i had it for 2 weeks, but i didnt like it
 * Ekushey is a recovering facebook addict
<Myrtti> ♥ facebook. You just have to get used to it and after a while know what apps to block :-P
<Ekushey> Myrtti, mind adding me up?
<Ekushey> will i get kicked from this channel because of talking off-topic?
<Myrtti> in the scale of 1 to 10, how honest answer do you want?
<Myrtti> ok
<n0rman> ajajaj
<Myrtti> ten is "please, look at my /whois and search yourself as I'm personally quite intoxicated with strawberry wine"
<Ekushey> Myrtti, i chose 5
<Myrtti> :-D
 * Ekushey is http://profile.to/linux
<Myrtti> is surprisingly /myrtti
<Ekushey> doesn't work...
<Nafallo> Myrtti: add me
<Myrtti> awful men
<Myrtti> decisions and actions...
<Nafallo> Myrtti: tss. det dar var en order raring ;-)
<Ekushey> Nafallo, add me too :)
<Nafallo> Ekushey: dont know you yet I think? :-)
<Ekushey> Nafallo, right :(
<Ekushey> Myrtti, you're very pretty :(
<Myrtti> Ekushey: thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-07
<pwnguin> is there a way to get a single log file for a channel without rebuilding it from irclogs.ubuntu.com?
<Myrtti> moin
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-08
<Myrtti> /me sips her coffee
<erUSUL> PriceChild: <Tortilla_Sam> erUSUL, R u sick and tired of bein in chat rooms dat r boring, not fun, and lame? Want 2 finally join a  chat room dat is off da chain and 100% awesome? Well #Tortilla_Sam's_Zone is da place 4 u. We do  nothing but have fun in da chat, hosted by me, TORTILLA SAM. So if u want a fun chat, 2 have fun, or  maybe even meet a new best friend, come 2 #Tortilla_Sam's_Zone today.
<erUSUL> by private msg what's that?
<PriceChild> erUSUL: will look into it
<erUSUL> PriceChild: was just after connecting... maybe a trigger on people who connect?
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-01
<ubot4> In ubot4, Jeff_Martin said: !foo is foo
<erUSUL> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erUSUL> !ubottu noxconf is <reply>Newer releases of Xorg graphic Server do not need a configuration file and can figure out what they need at runtime that's why yuor xorg.conf may be blank. If xorg.conf is not blank it is followed though.
<jussi01> erUSUL: lose the ! next time ;)
<erUSUL> jussi01: ¬.¬
<erUSUL> ubottu noxconf is <reply>Newer releases of Xorg graphic Server do not need a configuration file and can figure out what they need at runtime that's why your xorg.conf may be blank. If xorg.conf is not blank it is followed though.
<jussi01> hrm, that kind of works, you can just do !factoid is <reply> also, but yeah
<djones> If anybody is around with access to #ubuntu, can you set a ban on Gons01 spamming a link at 14:05 & again at 14:06 (didn't think it was worth an o p s call in the channel)
<Pici> djones: I'll take a look, but in the future, if theres an issue in #ubuntu, you can come into #ubuntu-ops to report
<djones> ok, will do
<Pici> -irc is really only for loco team irc stuff.
<djones> yeah, I should have thought of that, sorry, i'll remember next time
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-02
<Phantomas> Hello, I would like to have the ubuntu cloak instead of "unaffiliated".
<bazhang> are you a member?
<bazhang> !member | Phantomas
<ubottu> Phantomas: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Phantomas> No bazhang, I am not a member... Thank you!
<simosx> Hi All
<simosx> I have a question about 'cloaking' and getting a cloak for our members at #ubuntu-gr (official channel for www.ubuntu-gr.org).
<simosx> Freenode stuff apparently say we cannot register the 'ubuntu-gr' cloak
<bazhang> are they ubuntu members?
<simosx> The IRC guidelines for Ubuntu say we need to become 'Ubuntu members'.
<bazhang> yep
<simosx> I do not think we have many (or any) Ubuntu-gr members that managed to complete the process yet to become 'ubuntu' members.
<simosx> In order to get a 'ubuntu-gr' affiliation enabled, do you need to go through the Ubuntu IRC Council?
<bazhang> then an unafiiliated cloak is what you can get
<simosx> Can we deal with this directly with the Freenode stuff?
<bazhang> nope
<bazhang> nothing with ubuntu in the name unless you are Ubuntu member
<bazhang> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<simosx> I see.
<bazhang> also /msg ubottu member
<simosx> bazhang: thanks!
<bazhang> simosx, no problem :)
<bazhang> always need more -gr Ubuntu members
<LjL> hi i'd like permission to make a quick ad for two language learning related channels in -irc, i think it should be appropriate since it's a multilingual channel
<djones> Just for info (not sure if this is how ubot4 is supposed to work) using an "!info epiphany-browser" command  in #ubuntu-uk causes ubot4 to return "jaunty is not a valid distribution ['hardy', 'intrepid', 'karmic']"  while running the same command with ubottu returns the expected answer, epiphany-browser was just the  example noted in -uk
<A4Tech> Hey all. There is such a question. Is it possible for Russian LoCo, on channel #ubuntu-ru, #ubuntu-translators-ru to shell server for the bot ubuntuhelp (clone ubottu)? It has a set of plugins: FloodProtect, repeatProtect, AntiScrawls(autodetect non UTF-8), Encyclopedia (Russified), Bantracker, as well as standard plugins.
<MaWaLe> hi all
<MaWaLe> i'm a new ubuntu member
<MaWaLe> approved by the EMEA RB
<MaWaLe> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mawale
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-03
<tsimpson> jpds: you need to add a jaunty.list to ubot4
<infocop411> hi
<infocop411> anyone active now
<infocop411> ?
<infocop411> hi boredandblogging, hows GA doing?
<jpds> tsimpson: re: ubot4 jaunty.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187247/
<MaWaLe> popey: would i send my request to be cloacked here and now or i have to wait?
<jpds> MaWaLe: Here.
<MaWaLe> jpds: thx for your reply
<MaWaLe> so i have to paste my LP profile URL link?
<MaWaLe> jpds: i was approved yesterday by the EMEA RB
<jpds> Yes.
<MaWaLe> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mawale
<jpds> We have to wait until you're in the ~ubuntumembers team, I'm afraid.
<MaWaLe> jpds: thx for clarification. and it will take how much time to be done?
<jpds> A couple of days I reckon.
<MaWaLe> jpds: okay : thx
<jpds> tsimpson: Nevermind that, looks like I did a mv, instead of a cp at one point.
<simosx> Once one becomes Ubuntu member, how long does it take to be added to the ubuntumember launchpad group?
<pleia2> it's done manually by the board, usually pretty quickly
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-04
<bodhi_zazen> any ops here ?
<bodhi_zazen> wanted to give you all a heads up
<bodhi_zazen> the UFBT was asked by the CC to change names to UBT - Ubuntu Beginners Team
<bodhi_zazen> So ....
<bodhi_zazen> I would like to move the channel from #ubuntuforums-beginners to #ubuntu-beginners
<bodhi_zazen> in process actually :)
<bodhi_zazen> just wanted to give you all a heads up
<infocop411> any ops here?
<Pici> infocop411: Whats up?
<infocop411> ubuntu-us-tn just held a meeting last night
<infocop411> & one of the issues
<infocop411> was the transfer of foundership
<Pici> Okay?
<infocop411> we voted on one of our members, & was thinking an op & here could do this for us
<infocop411> we have this in a log, if you wanna see the vote
<Pici> infocop411: Please
<infocop411> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/06/03/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<infocop411> vote starts at 01:18
<infocop411> ends at 01:19
<infocop411> Pici: we had this meeting just barely over 24 hours ago, so we still need to clean up the log & put it on our wiki
<Pici> infocop411: Okay, this shouldn't be an issue at all.  Let me see what I can do.
<infocop411> ok
<pleia2> thanks Pici :)
<pleia2> currently w4ett is the successor anyway
<pleia2> the founder is just MIA
<pleia2> well, refuses to help :(
<infocop411> pleia2 described it well, & we had a vote to show our dissatifaction
<Pici> Makes sense
<infocop411> (plus a vote to end the issue)
<pleia2> Pici: while I have your attention :) the IrcCouncil owns #ubuntu-kansas, any way we can get this redirected to the proper channel name for the US Teams naming scheme, #ubuntu-us-ks ?
<pleia2> currently the kansas folks are a bit confused about which is their real channel, and have been joining on or the other and always missing each other
<infocop411> pleia2, I can see that as a pain
<pleia2> infocop411: yeah, it's been unfortunate!
<Pici> pleia2, infocop411, w4ett: Can I just confirm that we should be removing all access for m-c? or?
<pleia2> Pici: yes, he doesn't even live in -us-tn anymore
<infocop411> I think that's what we said
<w4ett> thast is correct Pici
<infocop411> (on the vote)
<infocop411> Pici, it seems you have a few tn members here, plus pleia2 has been kept informed & keeping us informed
<Pici> May I suggest that the access list be cleaned up as well? There are some odd entries in there.  For example *!w4ett@*, which will never match anyone. And the other entries placed on hostmasks, it probably would be better to use thoes people's accounts instead
<infocop411> Pici: well we have two ops
<infocop411> that need to stay
<infocop411> other than that I guess clean away
<pleia2> I can help you guys clean up the access list
<Pici> w4ett: Its all yours now.
<w4ett> thanks Pici
<infocop411> pleia2 & Pici thanks a bunch
<Pici> Also, in the event of something that we may need to help out with in the future, we also like to ask that the account ubuntuirccouncil be added to the access list.  pleia2 knows about this.
<pleia2> it's a good idea
<infocop411> Pici, sounds fine
<infocop411> plus w4ett wanted ubuntu members, but sounds like we really just need that
<pleia2> Pici: kansas now? :)
 * pleia2 cleans up the country this evening
<infocop411> pleia2, this isn't the old west ;-)
<pleia2> oh
 * pleia2 puts away six-shooter
<infocop411> here more modern *broom&* (m16)
<infocop411> have at it :-)
<infocop411> pleia2, your kansas problem reminds me of testnet the other night
<infocop411> try talking to the group when your it.
<Pici> pleia2: Theres a joke that involves the Wizard of Oz in there, but I'm not sure exactly where.  Anyway, the change has been made, #ubuntu-kansas forwards to #ubuntu-us-ks now
<pleia2> Pici: you're my hero :)
 * pleia2 clicks heels and goes to tell them
<infocop411> Pici, If I find it, I'll say it (IT Student by day, cheesy comidean at heart)
<infocop411> darn, didn't see that one coming
<pleia2> :)
 * infocop411 woulda prefered my hostname, this will do.
<bodhi_zazen> OK, FYI once again, I moved most of #ubuntufourms-beginners to #ubuntu-beginners :)
<bodhi_zazen> I have to run, sorry if I made a mess or missed anything, will be back later if needed :)
<ubot2> jigp called the ops in #ubuntu-ca ()
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-ca, jigp said: !op is for bot
 * MaWaLe is away: brb
<jpds> MaWaLe: Please turn off that away message.
 * MaWaLe is back (gone 00:01:34)
<jpds> ...............
<MaWaLe> jpds: sorry for the disagreament
<niko> MaWaLe: as you can see, you are auto removed from u-fr
<jpds> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<MaWaLe> niko: thx for the clarification
<MaWaLe> niko & jpds : i switched to another laptop and on this one i haven't yet configured the IRC client
<MaWaLe> so it's configured by default
<czajkowski> just wondering how do I set up a cloak for /ubuntu member folks?
<elky> czajkowski, got your launchpad page handy?
<erUSUL> czajkowski: ask here for one... include a link to you launchpad page and make sure your nick is correctly seted up
<czajkowski> erUSUL:
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/~laura-lczajkowski
<erUSUL> nalioth: Pricey jussi01 ping ^^^
<erUSUL> czajkowski: wait untill someone who can (not me ;P) gives you the cloak. Maybe you have to come back later if you do not get an answer.
<czajkowski> erUSUL: cool, thanks
<czajkowski> elky: thanks for your help also
<elky> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<elky> that will show you how to check your nick is set up correctly
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, DJones said: !screen | This is why irssi is liked so much
<DJones> ignore that, missed the username out
<erUSUL> czajkowski: was your cloak reuqest attended ?
<pleia2> czajkowski was approved for membership but she was never added to the members team by the board
<pleia2> how many days ago was that? 3 or 4?
<erUSUL> i see thanks
<pleia2> hm, no one from that meeting was
 * pleia2 nudges Pricey 
<czajkowski> pleia2: thanks sorry went for lunch there
<nalioth> czajkowski: you will need to set your nick up, as elky has gotten ubottu to show you, and you'll need to poke the meeting holders to add you to launchpad as a member
<czajkowski> nalioth: ok thanks
<czajkowski> nalioth: nick set up correctly will nicely ask the folks from meeting
<czajkowski> nalioth: popey very nicely added me to Launchpad as a member
<jpds> Yay popey!
<popey> :)
<nalioth> czajkowski: now, you just need to follow the nicksetup guidelines i mentioned
<czajkowski> nalioth: thanks
<MaWaLe> hi folks
<MaWaLe> can i get cloacked please
<MaWaLe> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mawale
<MaWaLe> jpds: hi, i asked you this morning to make me cloacked : popey (thx to him) added me to members group, so i think that now it's possible
<MaWaLe> can i request for a cloack ?
<MaWaLe> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mawale
<nalioth> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (all steps are required for unaffiliated cloaks) MaWaLe
<nalioth> MaWaLe: please don't repeat your requests
<Pici> s/unaffiliated/Ubuntu/
<MaWaLe> nalioth: but it's done
<MaWaLe> my nick is registred !!!
<nalioth> MaWaLe: it takes more than "being registred" to get a cloak
<nalioth> please read the whole page
<MaWaLe> okay nalioth : thx for your reply
<MaWaLe> nalioth: is it ok now?
<nalioth> indeed, it is.
<MaWaLe> nalioth: so can i ask for the cloack :)
<nalioth> MaWaLe: why?
<nalioth> MaWaLe: /whois yourself
 * nhandler admires ubuntu/member/mawale
<MaWaLe> thx Nafallo :)
<MaWaLe> sorry : thx nalioth
<popey> :)
<nizarus> :) he's trying to see his vhost :p
<czajkowski> nalioth: I think I followed the instructions this time, so should be ok.
<nalioth> czajkowski: you still need to set an email
<czajkowski> nalioth: ah ok, I asked about that on freenode and they said it ws a 50/50 you dont have to, will do it now thanks
<nalioth> czajkowski: #freenode is not #ubuntu   :)
<czajkowski> nalioth: true, thanks.
<czajkowski> nalioth: thank you
<nalioth> you're welcome
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-05
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-my, bizkut said: !google who is sweemeng?
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-my, ApOgEE-- said: !google is your friend
<pyc> howdy..
<pyc> i'd like to request a cloak
<Pici> pyc: Are you an Ubuntu Member?
<pyc> my profile  https://launchpad.net/~loell
<pyc> yes Pici :)
<pyc> just recently
<Pici> Congrats
<pyc> thanks :)
<Pici> pyc: Please follow all the instructions here to setup your nick properly: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Pici> You'll need an alternate nick and an email registered to your account
<pyc> could i know what email i registered this account with? i couldn't to remember
<Pici> pyc: /msg nickserv info    will tell you
<jussi01> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Pici> jussi01: oh, didn't know that existed.
<jussi01> Pici: hehe... check this
<jussi01> !-nicksetup
<ubottu> nicksetup has no aliases - added by jussi01 on 2009-06-05 12:08:24
<jussi01> ;)
<Pici> jussi01: oddly enough, I have a similar message aliased to /nicksetup
<jussi01> Pici: yeah, but now everyone can use it :)
<Pici> yay
<pyc> turns out i don't have an email registered  on it :(
<pyc> i guess i'll have to register anoher one
<Alex_21> Hello all
<Alex_21> Can we please create an Ubuntu-Accessibility channel
<Alex_21> ?
<Alex_21> Please
<Alex_21> It would be very valuable
<Alex_21> I think anyways
<bazhang> what would that entail?
<Alex_21> Quite frankly I don't know
<Alex_21> YOu guys control Ubuntu and Ubuntu-server ETC.
<Pici> Alex_21: There already is a channel for that.
<Pici> #ubuntu-accessibility as listed on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Alex_21> Oops
<Alex_21> That must have been recent
<Pici> Alex_21: Not really, it was registered on Feb 17 02:03:18 2005
<Pici> But no matter ;)
<unicom> Hello - how can I turn off in Pidgin the messages that people enter or leave a channel?
<ziroday> unicom: #pidgin is probably a better place to ask :)
<unicom> thx
<simosx> Regarding the recent new Ubuntu Members (from Tuesday, 3rd June), I notice that only three of them were added to the UbuntuMember launchpad team.
<simosx> who should be pinged for this?
<Pici> simosx: The members of the respective regional boards that approved them
<simosx> ping popey then.
<popey> hi
<popey> on 3g, can barely move on packed train
<popey> will be able to do the necessary stuff in 2 housrs
<simosx> popey: ok then. thanks.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-06
<simosx> bcurtiswx: do you want a copy of the IRC log?
<bcurtiswx> simosx: yeah, i turned my log off temp and forgot to turn it back on when we switched rooms
<bcurtiswx> Pricey: simosx has the logs from the room switch... and says he talked to popey and popey said he ran out of time.. just updating you from what i told you before
<simosx> you are in the second part as well.
<bcurtiswx> yeah, i was the last to be approved
<simosx> bcurtiswx: would you like a copy of the first part? it might be easier (for popey) to extract the launchpad names from the IRC logs and give to him.
<bcurtiswx> simosx: yeah why not, thx
<simosx> rephrase: it might be easier if we give him the launchpad IDs instead of him searching the logs.
<bcurtiswx> simosx: are your logs your local time or UTC?
<simosx> bcurtiswx: they are local time (should be ±1 GMT)
<simosx> (i think it's +1 UTC)
<bcurtiswx> so its 3AM there, and popey said he'd work on it at  7PM your time?
<bcurtiswx> GMT = UTC
<simosx> yep
<bcurtiswx> since you may wake up before me (-4GMT), give popey a poke/reminder ?
<simosx> bcurtiswx: He might see these messages since he has his irc client on.
<simosx> But I'll ping popey anyone.
<bcurtiswx> simosx: awesome, thx a lot :)
<simosx> bcurtiswx: cool. talk to you later.
<bcurtiswx> simosx: you too, g'night
<popey> simosx & bcurtiswx my apologies, memory failed last night. Done.
<vishu> hello how could i get cloaked
<jpds> vishu: ubuntu/member cloak or just a normal one?
<vishu> means i am using ubuntu9.04
<bazhang> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<bazhang> vishu, ^^
<vishu> wat should i do to get cloak
<bazhang> vishu, read the link?
<vishu> yeah unaffiliated?
<bazhang> once you are finished then ask in #freenode
<vishu> "/stats p"no one is there
<bazhang> just ask the question, and someone will see it and answer there
<vishu> there is no staff
<vishu> what is that ubuntu member?
<ziroday> just ask, and someone will get to you shortly
<ziroday> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<vishu> i am to new to coding how can i contibute to ubuntu??
<ziroday> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<vishu> i can do some help to newbies in getting them settled in ubuntu
<vishu> ofcourse i encourage my friends to port to ubuntu
<vishu> can i get it?
<bazhang> get what?
<bazhang> vishu, /join #freenode and ask for a cloak
<bazhang> vishu__, /join #freenode and ask for a cloak there
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-ops, Seeker` said: +1 isn't support either, is it?
<Seeker`> oh shut up
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-ops, Myrtti said: +1 is support in a way
<bazhang> hehe
<bcurtiswx> hi all, is there someone here who can set an IRC cloak for me? https://launchpad.net/~bcurtiswx
<nhandler> bcurtiswx: Have you followed all of the steps on http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup ?
<bcurtiswx> nhandler: yup :)
<nhandler> bcurtiswx: Great. Now you just need to wait for Pricey or nalioth
<bcurtiswx> nhandler: ok, thx
 * bcurtiswx pokes Pricey and nalioth
<Pricey> bcurtiswx: done
<bcurtiswx> Pricey: much appreciated, thank you
<simosx> Hi All. I would like to get the ubuntu IRC cloak for my nick. I am https://launchpad.net/~simosx
<simosx> I followed the steps at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<erUSUL> simosx: nalioth Pricey ?? ^^^^
<simosx> ping Pricey, nalioth
<simosx> cool, tnx!
<Pricey> erUSUL: elky may also get cloaks granted.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-07
<Lathund> Hi, I would like to get a cloak. https://launchpad.net/~hund
<nhandler> Lathund: Have you done everything on http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup ?
<Lathund> nhandler: I dont think I have missed anything. :)
<nhandler> Lathund: Great, now you just need to wait for Pricey, nalioth, or elky
<Lathund> nhandler: Okey.
<bcurtiswx> nhandler: you have a script doing that for you :P
<nhandler> bcurtiswx: A script doing what?
<bcurtiswx> nhandler: for the people requesting cloaks
<nhandler> bcurtiswx: Nope
<bcurtiswx> nhandler: i know, i was just saying that in jest
<Pricey> Lathund: looks like someone caught you
<Lathund> Pricey: Yepp. :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-08
<HarryS> Hello, does the ubuntu team mind if I create and run the channel #ubuntu-gays? I am making it for other Ubuntu users like me who are also LGBT, in hopes for a friendly enviornment.
<BasicXP> hello! what do I need to get an IRC cloak?
<Destine> the same question huh.
<BasicXP> umhum
 * ZachK_ has same question
<BasicXP> kinda weird that i don't see any operators on the channel as in #ubuntu-meeting
<ZachK_> lol
<ZachK_> being an Ubuntu channel op is like huge so...
<vish> Pici tsimpson jussi  ^^^
<Destine> BasicXP, guess most of them are.
<DJones> Just wait around for a while, somebody will notice your request
<jpds> BasicXP: No, we only op ourselves when it is necessary to do so.
<vish> ZachK_: BasicXP: you also have to mention your lp links
<jpds> Like so.
<ZachK_> https://edge.launchpad.net/~zach-kleinhenz
<BasicXP> oh ok
<BasicXP> https://launchpad.net/~basicxp
<vish> Destine: too
<Destine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EleanorChen
<Destine> sorry
<BasicXP> do i have to setup the irc client some way?
<Destine> paste the wrong one.
<Destine> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chenyueg
<ZachK_> BasicXP: no....
<BasicXP> yay cool
<tsimpson> so, who want's a cloak?
 * ZachK_ does
<BasicXP> mee!
<Destine> me!
<BasicXP> :)
 * ZachK_ can it be ZachK_@ubuntu/member/ZachK_ ?
<BasicXP> and i want ask one for malamut too. he was recently approved as a member. http://launchpad.net/~malamut
<tsimpson> BasicXP: they need to ask I'm afraid
<vish> BasicXP: probably better if the members asks themselves ;)
<BasicXP> oh okay i'll call him
<tsimpson> ZachK_: if you set your account name to ZachK_
<ZachK_> tsimpson: my account? nickserv or lp
<tsimpson> nickserv
<ZachK_> ZachK_ is my nickserv account name
<tsimpson> /msg NickServ help set ACCOUNTNAME
<tsimpson> ok, just give me a sec here :)
<Destine> malamut, you finally come.
<BasicXP> there he is
<malamut> Destine: yes))
<malamut> May i have a cloak too? https://launchpad.net/~malamut
<BasicXP> âîò âîò )
<BasicXP> äîëæíû äàòü
 * tsimpson does the admin
<Destine> BasicXP, can't read...
<BasicXP> Destine: that's for malamut
<BasicXP> we're Russians )
<Destine> BasicXP, oh...
<tsimpson> VorTechS, marienz, niko: ping for one of you
<marienz> tsimpson: pong
<BasicXP> malamut: òåêñò òî õîòü ÷èòàåòñÿ? èëè îïÿòü ñ êîäèðîâêîé ëàæà?
<tsimpson> marienz: hi :) can you give BasicXP a @ubuntu/member/BasicXP cloak please? (and stick around for a few more)
<marienz> sure
<malamut> BasicXP: I can't read too))
<Destine> BasicXP, ah... how can i decode that...
<BasicXP> d'oh! :(
<niko> hi
<ZachK_> does this change my status on the forums too?
<marienz> woo I was faster than niko
<tsimpson> marienz: and an @ubuntu/member/Destine cloak for Destine please
<jussi> marienz: rock on :D
<malamut> can you make a cloak for me too?))
<BasicXP> cloak is working, thanks!
<Destine> tsimpson, marienz thank you.
<marienz> np
<vish> ZachK_: for the forums , you have to email separately
<tsimpson> marienz: and @ubuntu/member/ZachK_ for ZachK_
<vish> ZachK_: info is in the membership wiki
<ZachK_> vish: what's the link to do so?
<ZachK_> vish: thanks
<tsimpson> malamut: can you add your IRC nick on your LP profile please
<marienz> tsimpson: sorry, I cannot put underscores in a cloak
<tsimpson> marienz: oh right
<malamut> tsimpson: I've add^ https://launchpad.net/~malamut
<tsimpson> ZachK_: ^
<BasicXP> two questions - does freenode have ssl and what encoding is standart in here?
<ZachK_> tsimpson: ok just do ZachK then
<jpds> BasicXP: 1) Yes, port 6697.
<marienz> BasicXP: ssl: yes, connect to port 7000 or 7070 for that
<BasicXP> umm so 6697, 7000 or 7070? :)
<tsimpson> ZachK_: do you own the nick? and can you set the account name to it?
<marienz> jpds: no, port 6697 isn't ssl here (although it is on a bunch of other networks, so it's an understandable mistake)
<ZachK_> tsimpson: one sec
<BasicXP> okay. and encoding?
<jpds> marienz: True, just realized that.
<marienz> BasicXP: varies per channel.
<marienz> if in doubt stick to utf-8
<ZachK> nope i can't
<BasicXP> what about ubuntu channels?
<BasicXP> they differ too?
<Destine> re-log to see my cloak then.
<marienz> Destine: you're already cloaked
<tsimpson> marienz: an @ubuntu/member/Malamut cloak for malamut please
<BasicXP> yes Destine
<marienz> Destine: your own client may not show it, but everyone else does see it
<Destine> marienz, oh, thanks!
<tsimpson> ZachK: looks like the nick is taken by someone else
<ZachK> tsimpson: yup
<marienz> and it was used recently, so I cannot drop it for you
<tsimpson> you could just go with the slightly less pretty cloak
<ZachK> um can you give me a few to think of one?
<tsimpson> /ZachK/x-.....
<tsimpson> sure
<ZachK> k
<ZachK> wait...howcome my nick is ZachK without the underscore?
<ZachK> it didn't revert back to a random one
<vish> ZachK: probably the user is not logged in right now
<ZachK> hmm
<Tm_T> unique nicks <3
<ZachK> ok what's the not pretty hostname in full
<ZachK_> because ZachK_ is what i use most everywhere because it's unique
<vish> ZachK_: you can use you nick , the cloak will be named differently
<vish> your* nick
<tsimpson> it'll be @ubuntu/member/ZachK/x-some-random-chars
<tsimpson> I think :)
<ZachK_> ok
<tsimpson> is that good with you?
<ZachK_> i've been dealing with ZachK_@zachk_/Zachk18 for some time so yeah i think i can handle it...its the nick people see anyway..not the hostname
<tsimpson> marienz: can you set that please
<vish> ZachK_: yeah , like for Tm_T his cloak is different bug we know Tm_T ;)
<vish> but*
 * marienz mashes keyboard
<BasicXP> thank you for the cloak! good bye!
<tsimpson> anyone I missed?
<Tm_T> Destine: ?
<Tm_T> oh he got already, ignore me (:
<Destine> Tm_T, hi?
<Tm_T> Destine: was just making sure you got your cloak (:)
<tsimpson> ok :)
 * tsimpson goes back into the depths of the intertubes
 * Tm_T huggles tsimpson
<Destine> Tm_T, thank you.
<niko> tsimpson: some days ago legreffier asked for his ubuntu cloak too
<tsimpson> let me see if they are about
<tsimpson> though the idle time makes me think not
<tsimpson> ooh, wrong
<ZachK_> thanks all
 * ZachK_ must go to do some stuff
<legreffier> hello :)
<ZachK_> legreffier: hello
<ZachK_> what can we do for you?
<tsimpson> legreffier: can you post your LP profile please
<legreffier> https://launchpad.net/~ylamouroux
<ZachK_> ok thanks all..
 * ZachK_ out
<tsimpson> niko: would you give legreffier an @ubuntu/member/legreffier cloak please :)
<legreffier> niko: yeah plz :)
<marienz> done
<legreffier> oh cool :) thanks
<marienz> np
<tsimpson> well done to all the new members
<niko> :)
<_HardDisk> may I say something? and it's not being spiteful.
<Pici> Hmm?
<_HardDisk> I was rejected as a member and from what I've seen of other new members, where I've placed more work than them, I don't understand on what basis do I get rejected.
<vish> _HardDisk: its kinda off topic here, but you can appeal to the council if you feel you were unfairly rejected
<vish> community council
<_HardDisk> I've sent a letter of appeal to the council members.  It's been over a week no one replied.
<Pici> _HardDisk: Which council did you contact?
<_HardDisk> one sec.
<HardDisk> community-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<HardDisk> that's the email I sent to
<HardDisk> it was sent June 2nd
<Pici> HardDisk: I just left a message myself to the CC asking that someone try to get back to you.
<HardDisk> thanks
<HardDisk> appreciate it.
<vish> Pici: hmm , didnt know you were at the UDS , could have met you in person :(
<Pici> vish: I couldn't make it to this last one, but I've been to the 9.04 and 10.04 ones.
<vish> Pici: oh! you werent there?  phew! ;)  i missed meeting ~5 people and thought i didnt meet you as well :)
<vish> Pici: weird , i read on some channel that you were there , hence the confusion ;
<Pici> vish: It would be news to me ;)
<vish> lol!
<vish> Pici: heh , must be the classic Pici <-> pitti tab fails
<Pici> I haven't gotten his hilights in a while, although I'll probably get a bunch of them now.
 * h00k waves to everyone
<HardDisk> Pici, thank you btw, I just received an email from Mark Shuttleworth.
<Pici> HardDisk: Cool beans.
<HardDisk> I think I'm gonna post his message on my ubuntu blog :D
<HardDisk> the Egypt Team guys will love this
<tsimpson> HardDisk: make sure you ask permission first, it's not polite to post private emails on a public blog
<HardDisk> oh of course.
<tsimpson> unless it was sent to a public list, of course
<HardDisk> and it was sent to me and to the community council
<HardDisk> but of course I do know internet etiquette
<HardDisk> I will ask permission first.
<tsimpson> btw, the cc list is not public
<HardDisk> which is why I'll ask permission first.
<MTecknology> I'm trying to remember - how do you remove somebody from a channel w/o +o
<HardDisk> you ask someone with +o
<MTecknology> You can remove w/o being opp'ed - I can't remember how though
<Pici> No, you cannot.
<MTecknology> Pici: oh.. what can you do w/o being opped?
<Pici> MTecknology: Change the topic, (un)mute someone, (de)voice someone
<MTecknology> Pici: oh, thanks
<Pici> MTecknology: see /msg chanserv help
<arand> For ubottu PMs, can one look at channel-specific factoids somehow+
<niko> arand: how a bot could know ?
<jussi> arand: yes,
<jpds> arand: /msg ubottu !hi-#ubuntu-lol
<arand> jpds: Ah, thank.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-09
<m4v> looks like freenode changed webchat cloaks to show the user's ip
<rww> yup. tomaw sent out a wallop about it
<rww> 1459 [freenode] -!- WALLOP tomaw:  Hi, we just experimentally changed how we're cloaking users of freenodes own webchat. You should now see their hostname as gateway/web/freenode/ip.<clientIP> which will make client /ban type commands work better as well as ChanServ's QUIET command.  If you have any feedback please let us know in #freenode! Thanks!
<m4v> if its made permanent couldn't the policy of webchat users be revised?
<m4v> it's*
<micahg> we're missing a bot in #ubuntu-chicago
<rww> micahg: logbot or factoidbot?
<micahg> rww: factoid
<rww> jussi, tsimpson ^^^ looks like it should be lubotu1
<tsimpson> m4v: what did you mean by "if its made permanent couldn't the policy of webchat users be revised?"?
<m4v> tsimpson: I mean If sending them to -proxy-users will be still necessary.
<tsimpson> m4v: why would that be different?
<tsimpson> their IP has always be encoded in to the ident, this just makes banning and determining the real IP easier
<m4v> I thought that the reason for using -proxy-users was due to the difficult of banning them.
<tsimpson> not so much, the floodbots actually ban by IP when you remove a webchat user
<tsimpson> when a webchat user joins -proxy-users the floodbots check if the real IP is banned in the channel, that helps stop people using proxies to get around bans
<tsimpson> the change in the hostmask doesn't change that part
<m4v> tsimpson: kk
<sjltaylor> Hello, I've come here to get an IP cloak. Can anyone help?
<erUSUL> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<erUSUL> sjltaylor: paste your launchpad url here
<sjltaylor> https://launchpad.net/~sjltaylor
<erUSUL> page not found ...
<erUSUL> maybe you use another nickname in LP ?
<sjltaylor> is that url of the form you would expect
<sjltaylor> ?
<erUSUL> yes; are you ubuntu memeber? do you have an account in launchpad ?
<Pici> The former is required for the latter.
 * erUSUL confused
<sjltaylor> yes, I just signed up so that I could log into the forums
<Pici> sjltaylor: Ubuntu Members need to be approved by their Regional Membership Boards or other Ubuntu Teams.
<Pici> !member | sjltaylor
<ubottu> sjltaylor: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<erUSUL> sjltaylor: then you are not probably an ubuntu member...
<erUSUL> sjltaylor: you can request an unaffiliated cloak such as mine in #freenode channel
<Pici> sjltaylor: If you'd like an unaffiliated cloak, the staffers in #freenode should be able to help you :)
<Pici> erUSUL: you're not a member yet?
<erUSUL> Pici: never applied.
<Pici> hrm.
<sjltaylor> no. thanks!
<MTecknology> popey: "leaky screwdriver" ??
<popey> yes
<popey> makes sense in context :)
<popey> "A bad analogy is like a leaky screwdriver"
<popey> ^^ this is a bad analogy in and of itself
<MTecknology> popey: OH!
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-10
<VIPeRpuch> Hi all
<VIPeRpuch> À òóò êàê ñ Ðóññêèì îáñòàèò?
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, lxlysl said: who is richard stallman
<arand> Seems like ubottu doesn't respond anymore, at least not to /msgs
<arand> !test
<bazhang> arand, yep
<jussi> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<jussi> :)
<\vish> i'm not logged twice .. hmm , how do i reclaim my other id?
<\vish> s/not/now
<bazhang> \vish, /nick to it?
<bazhang> whoops
<vish> hmm , i think i did it?
<vish> i tried a  /msg NickServ identify pword
<bazhang>  /msg nickserv help release or that next time
<vish> and then /nick 'd myself
<vish> is that the right way?
<vish> gah , today sloppy connection day  :(
<ZachK-> hello
<ZachK-> tsimpson: you around?
<ZachK-> marienz: you there?
<marienz> ZachK-: yes
<tsimpson> ZachK-: hi
<ZachK-> hey guys...i set my nick primary from ZachK_ to ZachK- that mean i can get rid of the numbers?
<tsimpson> maybe, marienz?
<marienz> ubuntu/member/ZachK- is a valid cloak, I'm pretty sure. So if you're ok with it I can change it to that
<ZachK-> yup thanks
<tsimpson> please :)
<ZachK-> and not that i will but what would happen if i changed my account back to ZachK_ instead of ZachK-
<marienz> there you go
<ZachK-> ah thanks getns
<ZachK-> dang it...can't type
<ZachK_> thanks much marienz
<ZachK_> and u too tsimpson
<marienz> no problem
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-11
<bazhang> perhaps need to have a chat with the #ubuntu-br ops
<Pici> Perhaps.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-12
<zkriesse> tsimpson: You there?
<tsimpson> zkriesse: just about
<zkriesse> tsimpson: Sorry to do this but need cloak change to current nick...was told this is more professional from paultag
<tsimpson> KB1JWQ, VorTechS: are one of you available?
<IdleOne> zkriesse: really?
<zkriesse> Really what
<IdleOne> so your name is not professional?
<IdleOne> according to who
<zkriesse> The one I have so far ZachK_ is not
<zkriesse> "not"
<zkriesse> Pal named paultag
<IdleOne> ahh ok. sorry I missread
<IdleOne> yes in that case paultag is correct
<zkriesse> How so?
<zkriesse> Second opi
<zkriesse> "opinion... Can't type!!!
<IdleOne> well you are showing your real name
<zkriesse> ZachK_ is current one..says I should change it to zkriesse
<zkriesse> You agree?
<tsimpson> it's just an IRC cloak, I don't think it really that important ;)
<IdleOne> if more professional is what you are looking for then yes. like tsimpson it's an irc nick
<tsimpson> mine does not match my nick, and I'm not bothered by that
<IdleOne> my real name is actually One Idle. I have weird parents :P
<zkriesse> You're not serious
<IdleOne> hehe no I'm not
<zkriesse> Ok whew
<IdleOne> I have to agree with tsimpson on this it's just an irc nick
<IdleOne> use what you prefer
<zkriesse> Well there is another zachk on freenode so I don't want to confuse people
<tsimpson> you can use that nick without having to change your cloak too
<zkriesse> And id like to make the cloak match the Nick for good...no more changes
<tsimpson> cloaks do not have  to match nicks
<IdleOne> yeah
<zkriesse> tsimpson: I do know that
<IdleOne> /msg nickserv group
<zkriesse> It's already done and set as Accountname
<IdleOne> well there you go
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> problem solved
<tsimpson> cloaks don't automatically update based on account name
<tsimpson> someone needs to slap the keyboard about for it to happen
<zkriesse> Yes I know...that's why I requested a change
<IdleOne> so the issue is wanting your cloak to match your LP account name
<IdleOne> that makes sense I guess
<tsimpson> well, NickServ account name
<IdleOne> heh
<zkriesse> IdleOne: Correct
<IdleOne> tsimpson: can do that :)
 * IdleOne watches tsimpson slap the keyboard
<zkriesse> Lol
 * tsimpson is not staff
<IdleOne> oh
<zkriesse> Bigger lol
<IdleOne> dude I gave myself a headache with this
<IdleOne> :)
<zkriesse> LOL
<zkriesse> Sorry for the trouble/confusion
<IdleOne> zkriesse: I think you are out of luck and stuck with what you got forever and ever "P
<tsimpson> only staff can change the cloak, but as it's a group cloak it help to have a GC say it's OK
<IdleOne> tsimpson: aren't you a GC?
<tsimpson> yes, but I need staff ;)
<IdleOne> zkriesse: offer him $1
<IdleOne> lol
 * zkriesse gives tsimpson a cookie
<IdleOne> that is better then a $
 * zkriesse gives tsimpson two more cookies and a glass of ice cold milk to boot
<tsimpson> considering that it's 3:46am, warm milk is better
<zkriesse> Ok it's warm
<zkriesse> And another cookie
 * tsimpson eats too much sugar and explodes
<zkriesse> Dang it
<zkriesse> I only gave you like, four cookies
<tsimpson> how many nicks do you want?
<tsimpson> and IRC is case-insensitive ;)
<zkriesse> Sorry was doing something
<zkriesse> Forgot I was in here
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-13
<nigelb> jussi: hey, can you add a factoid?
<nigelb> !bugstatus is "You can find out about how Ubuntu uses bug statuses here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status"
<erUSUL> !ubottu bugstatus is <reply>You can find out about how Ubuntu uses bug statuses here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi> !bugstatus is <reply>You can find out about how Ubuntu uses bug statuses here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi
 * nigelb hugs jussi 
<nigelb> thank you
<jussi> nigelb: please use that form in future ^
<erUSUL> ouch!
<jussi> !bugstatus
<ubottu> You can find out about how Ubuntu uses bug statuses here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<nigelb> jussi: ok, so you folks only need to approve then?
<jussi> nigelb: yes
<nigelb> ok :)
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-bugs, nigelb said: !apport is <reply>Apport is a crash intercepter and bug reporting tool in Ubuntu. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
 * nigelb pokes jussi ^
<nigelb> and how to add channel specific factoids?
<jpds> nigelb: !apport-#ubuntu-bugs
<nigelb> aha :)
<jussi> !SCOPE | nigelb
<ubottu> nigelb: We don't need factoids for *everything*, or ten factoids for the same thing ;)
<jussi> !bug | nigelb
<ubottu> nigelb: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jussi> !info apport
<ubottu> apport (source: apport): automatically generate crash reports for debugging. In component main, is optional. Version 1.13.3-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 53 kB, installed size 2012 kB
<ubot4> jussi: apport (source: apport): automatically generate crash reports for debugging. In component main, is optional. Version 1.13.3-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 53 kB, installed size 2012 kB
<ubot2> jussi: apport (source: apport): automatically generate crash reports for debugging. In component main, is optional. Version 1.13.3-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 53 kB, installed size 2012 kB
<nigelb> jussi: ah, grr, forgot
<jussi> jpds: could you disable that ^
<nigelb> jussi: I'm trying to add a factoid for the mentorship in #ubuntu-bugs and failing
<vish> lets try that here
<vish> !mentor-#ubuntu-bugs is <reply> Looking for a helping hand with bug triage? Read the wiki for information about requesting a bugsquad mentor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vish> boo
<nigelb> ha, I thought we were doing something wrong
<jussi> !mentor-#ubuntu-bugs is <reply> Looking for a helping hand with bug triage? Read the wiki for information about requesting a bugsquad mentor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi
<jussi> ;)
<vish> huh
<nigelb> jussi: what the... how did you manage that?
<vish> bad jussi ;p
<jussi> known bug ;)
<nigelb> ahhh :)
<erUSUL> jussi: jpds ping? !ops in #ubuntu
<erUSUL> may be a bot ...?
<zkriesse> hey guys got a question
<zkriesse> I don't own the nick ZachK- anymore...should it be removed from the end of my hostname cloak or does it not matter
<Tm_T> no it doesn't matter
<zkriesse> ok
<zkriesse> that's what i thought
<Tm_T> well, actually, if you don't _own_ that nick...
<zkriesse> I don't
<zkriesse> i own zkriesse
<zkriesse> Tm_T: so...
<Tm_T> I wonder why you dropped that nick but...
<zkriesse> but?
<zkriesse> but what
<Tm_T> you would like to poke staff
<zkriesse> ok
<zkriesse> don't know who staff is
<zkriesse> but i'll worry 'bout it latah
<Tm_T> zkriesse: staff means the people in #freenode channel who has + in front of their nick (voiced)
<Tm_T> none of them seems to be active currently
<zkriesse> Nada
<zkriesse> I'm in #freenode
 * zkriesse is trying to work towards staff :D
<marienz> hmm?
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-06
<jokole> h
<jokole> where I can find a linux that can be installed by a child 12 years
<jokole> I want to move, but to install it just makes me mad, it's over 1 year was not successful
<Pici> jokole: This is not a support channel. You can try asking in #ubuntu, or perhaps #ubuntu-id (Indonesia) instead.
<jokole> ok tyvm
<jokole> associations of people confused..hohoho
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-07
<AlanBell> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty has been released! - Support in #ubuntu
<AlanBell> can we get that updated?
<jussi> yup
<tsimpson> !+ubuntu+1
<ubottu> <reply> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty has been released! - Support in #ubuntu
<jussi> let me look up variables so it isnt borked...
<Pici> !no ubuntu+1 is <reply> Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for 11.10 - Oneiric support in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> oh
<tsimpson> !-ubuntu+1
<ubottu> ubuntu+1 has no aliases - added by LjL on 2006-11-29 22:24:59 - last edited by Pici on 2011-06-07 20:46:53
<Pici> oops
<Pici> too late
<tsimpson> !no ubuntu+1 is <reply> $curDevelLong is the codename for Ubuntu $curDevelNum - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<tsimpson> ah, now to actually update the values
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> tsimpson: you are too efficient for me... I had it half written
<tsimpson> I decided on the names, so I can't really forget
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curDevel Oneiric
<ubot2> tsimpson: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<lubotu3> The operation succeeded.
<ubot4> tsimpson: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<lubotu2> The operation succeeded.
<ubot5> The operation succeeded.
<lubotu1> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> yay for bot spam
<Pici> yay
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curDevelLong Oneiric Ocelot
<tsimpson> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.curDevelNum 11.10
<tsimpson> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-09
<tildar> Is there any way to have my current password sent to my registered address?
<k1l> tildar: if you mean your freenode nickserv password try to ask in #freenode
<tildar> Thanks, I will try that.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-10
<ubot5> In ubot5, Unit193 said: !purelxde is <reply >If you want to remove all !KDE, !Gnome and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<Tm_T> !purelxde is <reply >If you want to remove all !KDE, !GOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Tm_T
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> !no, purelxde is <reply >If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> !purelxde
<ubottu> purelxde is <reply >If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<Tm_T> see, I keep failing...
<Tm_T> fixed now
<Unit193> That's because I was an idiot first...
<Tm_T> nah, I went correcting it but didn't do it properly (:
<Unit193> Thanks!
<Sahar> hi
<Sahar> i hv some problem
<Sahar> can i ask
<Sahar> plssss
<Sahar> is theere any in hereeeee
<Sahar> alo
<Fuchs> Sahar: as I told you in #ubuntu-de, you are looking for #ubuntu. not #ubuntu-irc
<Sahar> wow
<Sahar> i com again
<Sahar> here
<Sahar> sry
<DoomSock> Pici , who let the dogs out ?
<m4v> need help?
<m4v> boh
<rww> being silly like that in multiple channels ;(
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-11
<andrew_46> Not sure if the process is automatic, but I am a new Ubuntu Member after an Ubuntu cloak. Launchpad here: https://launchpad.net/~andrew.46 . The existing pdpc/supporter/active cloak is actually expired and I am keen to lose it if that can be done?
<IdleOne> topyli tsimpson jussi elky ^^
<IdleOne> andrew_46: just sit tight and one of the above will check and get the cloak applied. Congrats!
<andrew_46> IdleOne: Thanks :)
<rww> andrew_46: It needs to be requested by one of Ubuntu's group contacts (who IdleOne just pinged). Then they go talk to freenode and get it sorted out. None of them are immediately active though, so it may take a little bit :)
<andrew_46> rww: I shall wait then.... thanks!
<topyli> we also have andrew_46 requesting a cloak in -irc.
<topyli> wrong channel :(
<topyli> any way, i see you, hold on :)
<bazhang> woo secrets!
<andrew_46> topyli: I am holding on :)
<topyli> any staff around? andrew_46 needs an ubuntu/member cloak. the current pdpc cloak can be dropped as it is expired
<IdleOne> jussi elky I think andrew_46 needs a cloak ACK'ed
<jussi> IdleOne: no, its waiting on staff
<elky> IdleOne, i think topyli already did
<IdleOne> ah cool
<IdleOne> sorry to bother :)
<evilNiko> topyli, andrew_46 would you like something like ubuntu/member/pdpc.supporter.andrew-46 ?
<andrew_46> evilNiko: I was keen to have the pdpc cloak removed actually, my payment has lapsed
<andrew_46> No underscores allowed? As in ubuntu/member/andrew_46
<tsimpson> andrew_46: underscores aren't valid characters in cloaks
<tsimpson> it's due to DNS specs I think
<andrew_46> In that case whatever fits best :)
<highvoltage> I did not!/win 15
<highvoltage> (sorry)
<nhandler> andrew_46: You are now cloaked
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, thauriswulfa said: !rewalsar is a small town in himachal pradesh
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, thauriswulfa said: !foo is <reply> bar
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, thauriswulfa said: !bar is  baz
<ubot5> akshatj called the ops in #ayatana ()
<andrew_46> nhandler: Thanks very much
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-12
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-women-project, valorie said: !blueprint is https://help.launchpad.net/Blueprint
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-women-project, IdleOne said: !blueprint is Information about Blueprints in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.launchpad.net/Blueprint
<IdleOne> err bot you are supposed to accept what I say as given
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-women-project, Tubu said: !blueprint is <reply> Information about Blueprints in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.launchpad.net/Blueprint
<topyli> thank you nhandler
#ubuntu-irc 2012-06-04
<bkerensa> AlanBell: ello ;)
<AlanBell> hi bkerensa :)
<AlanBell> #ubuntu-ops is -> that way
<bkerensa> yar
<AlanBell> bkerensa: you might get a few declines as well for different channels, don't worry about that, people start with one
<bkerensa> AlanBell: :P I would decline if you accepted me for more than one
<Unit193> AlanBell: There's your chance, if you haven't already.
<philipballew> AlanBell, will you decline people for the channels the applied for before you accept them for one?
<AlanBell> philipballew: most people were declined from all the channels, we had loads of applicants to process as the queues had not been touched for some time
#ubuntu-irc 2012-06-05
<GridCube> hello, there is a spamer/flooder on #ubuntu-es-cafe
<GridCube> called ojitos
<Myrtti> and how does he spam exactly?
<GridCube> random nonsense and vowels
<GridCube> i would call m4v but he seems away
<GridCube> he seems to have calm down, sorry for bothering you
<Myrtti> it happens when someone with ability to kick and ban appears
<Myrtti> m4v, funkyHat, Pici, AlanBell, topyli: FYI used banhammer on ojitos as the attempts of the channel regulars on catalysing seemed to yield no results. Sorry for budging in, please remove the ban at leisure.
<m4v> Myrtti: no need to sorry, thanks for intervening.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-06-06
<Ormie> สวัสดีครับ
<Tm_T> same in english please?
<bazhang> Ormie, #ubuntu-th for Thai
<Ormie> He he he, someone is here :D
<Ormie> channel is multilingual
<Ormie> he he he.
<Tm_T> 75 nicks in here
<bazhang> Ormie, its not a chit chat channel, however
<Ormie> oh ok.
<Ormie> by the way, I just went in to ubottu.com and i can add her to join my ubuntu channel. I don't know what that means, anyone have a clue for that?
<Myrtti> bazhang: aw
<bazhang> Ormie, your channel is what?
<Ormie> bazhang, I am just curious, the information on the website is not clear.
<Ormie> it said you can ask here.
<bazhang> Ormie, you mean the thai ubuntu support channel? or your own personal channel
<Ormie> own channel.
<Ormie> it says "your ubuntu channel."
<bazhang> get a botclone
<Ormie> ?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-th ?
<Ormie> no.
<bazhang> what channel
<Ormie> bazhang, I don't have a channel, I ask because I am curious.
<bazhang> Ormie, get a botclone then, find a place to host it, and use that.
<bazhang> !botclone
<ubottu> ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<Ormie> bazhang, does it have to be an ubuntu related channel or can be any channel?
<Tm_T> its opensource, so you can set up your own bot to where ever you want as long as you have channel owner's permission
<bazhang> Ormie, thats your call. if it's not in direct ubuntu namespace, then you can put in any manner of bot you choose. supybot was just a suggestion
<Ormie> ok
<bazhang> but ubottu wont be provided for personal channels
<Ormie> oh
<Ormie> ok
<ubot5> In #linaro-android, tusharb said: ubot5, jackh, Annamalai123, Sangwook is currently looking into the WiFi bug from LT perspective, but he is on leave in this week
<hotjunkie> good day all ! in order to start the Ubuntu Senegal Team i'm triying to register the #ubuntu-sn channel but ChanServ said "#ubuntu-sn is already registered to freenode-staff." what should i do please. Thank you for your help
<nhandler> hotjunkie: A member of the IRC Council can request staff to drop or transfer the channel so you can use it
<hotjunkie> nhandler: thank you for the quick reponse. Do i have to write a mail to loco-council mailing list ?
<Pici> hotjunkie: Do you already have the team setup on launchpad?
<nhandler> Pici: Looks like it https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sn
<hotjunkie> Pici: yes https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sn
<nhandler> He is also listed as the team owner (with IRC nick in profile)
<Pici> nhandler, hotjunkie: great. Let me get rolling on the channel changes needed.
<hotjunkie> Thank you both for the quick response .may i ask an other question about wiki page ?
<Pici> hotjunkie: You're all set.  You may want to look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/Coordination and be sure to add the channel to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList when you are ready to make it public.
<Pici> hotjunkie: you can ask about the wiki
<hotjunkie> thank you Pici :)
<hotjunkie> as mentioned on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto we have to create a homepage like http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam for exemple but I'm not allowed to do it . i already register an connected .
<hggdh>  /quir
<Pici> hotjunkie: oops.  I think that question would be better for the locoteams folks, or for someone who knows the wiki better than I do.
<hotjunkie> Ok Pici by saying : You're all set about the channel you mean that i can start to configure it. because i try to register it and didn't succeed .
<hotjunkie> now i'm following this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels?action=show&redirect=IrcTeam%2FCreatingChannels
<Pici> hotjunkie: You don't need to register it, its already registered and you have full access.
<Pici> hotjunkie: Just skip that step and move on to the next one
<hotjunkie> ok thank you :)
<Unit193> In case someone didn't catch it, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2012-June/001547.html
#ubuntu-irc 2012-06-08
<TheLordOfTime> hiya.  is ubottu functioning today?
<TheLordOfTime> she's not responding when i ask her things in /query
<AlanBell> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Pici> TheLordOfTime: working for me
<TheLordOfTime> hmm...
<TheLordOfTime> she's not ignoring me is she?
<Sidewinder1> Problem is, she's not in #ubuntuforums, as she usually is, hmm..
<TheLordOfTime> Sidewinder1: i was bothering her via /query so :P
<Sidewinder1> Maybe just a late sleeper.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-06-09
<sandyd> Hi, can you put ubottu back in #ubuntuforums please? Thanks.
<m4v> I sent ubottu to #ubuntuforums, dunno why it left.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-06-10
<John111> Hey!
<benonsoftware> Hiya John111
<John111> Hello!
<John111> Me banned on Ubuntu channel :(
<benonsoftware> John111: Contact the ops by seeing he is on /msg ChanServ #channel list
<John111> ok
<benonsoftware> If it's a core channel (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CoreChannels) contact the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<John111> thx
#ubuntu-irc 2013-06-03
<lubotu3> MartijnVdS called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<DJones> Done
<ubot5> ogra_ called the ops in #ubuntu-touch ()
<ubot5> cease called the ops in #ubuntu-touch ()
#ubuntu-irc 2013-06-04
<lubotu3> mgdm called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<mhall119> can somebody jump into #ubuntu-touch and mute a spammer?
<mhall119> I can't op in that channel
<DJones> mhall119: spazm by any chance?
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> and can I be given op powers in there?
<DJones> I don't have ops there, so can't help, mentioned it in #ubuntu-ops anyway
<DJones> Have they quit or still there
<Tm_T> situation sorted already by idoru
<Tm_T> mhall119: that channel needs more ops I'd say
<mhall119> thanks Tm_T,and yeah we can probably use more ops
<jbroome> Or add freenode-staff
<Tm_T> jbroome: s/Or/And/
#ubuntu-irc 2013-06-05
<lubotu3> directhex called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<hggdh> can I have the same mask of ubotu-br for ubotu-br` ?
<Unit193> hggdh: Group them.
<Unit193> ...Well I suppose technically that works.
<hggdh> Unit193: checking it now -- I thought I already had it grouped
<hggdh> but -- going thru the motions again, it seems I did not have it really grouped (perhaps it was just a dream I had...)
<hggdh> so I will wait for the next netsplit
<Unit193> Don't have SASL setup?
<hggdh> not for ubotu-br, still to look at it
<hggdh> and sasl does not protect against collision after a netsplit, anyway
<Pricey> hggdh: sasl will ensure you identify to an account irrespective of what nickname you connect with. Collisions shouldn't matter?
<hggdh> Pricey: collisions do not matter in general, but the bot runs on some restricted channeld
<hggdh> *channels
<Pricey> hggdh: How do you mean?
<Pricey> Is something going on that should be being solved with "+I $a:accountname" ?
<hggdh> currently some channels are invite-only. The bot runs on it and, on a nick change, loses access
<hggdh> ah
 * hggdh goes to the chanserv docs
 * Unit193 hopes it isn't +I ubotu-br!*@*
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> no, it is not
<Pricey> hggdh: Ok well you should /mode +I $a:accountname
<hggdh> bah, the +I is correctly set, all I was missing was the group
<Pricey> hggdh: That means that as long as it identifies with sasl while connecting it'll get into the channel.
<Pricey> hggdh: The group?
<hggdh> Pricey: actually, setting SASL is the first priority right now
<hggdh> Pricey: since the bot had not grouped the possible nicks, I was not getting the cloak (so, a different issue)
<Pricey> hggdh: No.... that's wrong.
<Pricey> hggdh: You do not need to be using a nickname grouped to the account in order to identify.
<hggdh> yes, I know, if I use SASL
<Pricey> there are other options too
<hggdh> which?
<Pricey> certfp... server passwords, even a correctly formatted "/msg nickserv identify" can identify you to an account even if you'r enot using a grouped nickname
<Pricey> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify - the server password can be "accountname:password"
<Pricey> That's probably far easier to set up than sasl in a bot that doesn't do sasl.
<Unit193> This is for a supybot, so certfp is out.
<Unit193> (Mine does SASL at least.)
<Pricey> Ubottu clone?
<ubottu> Pricey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hggdh> Pricey: indeed. But it seems that the supybot branch is not really up-to-date
<Pricey> sasl/server passwords and "+I $a:accountname" will ensure the bot can get in.
<hggdh> ack, will work on it
<Unit193> Pricey: But yes.
<hggdh> yeah, supibot seems to be failing auth when using an alternate nick. Will look at it
<hggdh> supybot, even
<Pricey> hggdh: How are you getting it to identify?
<hggdh> Pricey: I was just using supybot config, will have to look and find what it does
#ubuntu-irc 2013-06-07
<IdleOne> IRCC Please re-ACK my @ubuntu/member cloak https://launchpad.net/~idleone I won't be dropping it again.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-06-08
<Tm_T> IdleOne: I dunno
<Tm_T> hey staff, IdleOne wants his ubuntu back (;
<Myrtti> yw
<Tm_T> Myrtti: thanks ♥
<IdleOne> thank you Myrtti and Tm_T
#ubuntu-irc 2014-06-02
<MooDoo> morning
<Unit193> Noticed no bot was in #ubuntu-release, and checked where else ubot2 had joined in prior months: #ubuntu-bots-team, #ubuntu-classroom, #ubuntu-classroom-chat, #ubuntu-desktop, #ubuntu-installer, #ubuntu-irc, #ubuntu-kernel, and #ubuntu-release, and of course you could check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots as well.  Might want to see if those channels need a replacement?
<IdleOne> Good idea. ping IRCC and bot owners.
<Unit193> That'd basically be "The IRCC Ping" and tsimpson.
<IdleOne> juss i I believe also has the needed privs
<IdleOne> but yeah IRCC should be able to take care of that
#ubuntu-irc 2014-06-03
<MooDoo> morning all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-06-04
<MooDoo_> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-06-05
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-irc 2014-06-08
<niko> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
#ubuntu-irc 2015-06-03
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-locoteams, jose said: ubot5: !no lococouncil is <reply>The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, jose, SergioMeneses, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl and lunapersa - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<jose> IRCC: Mind checking? ^
<MooDoo> morning
<psyanide> may I please get a member cloak
<Mikaela> you should also link to your launchpad account
<psyanide> working on it ...gimme a sec sorry
<psyanide> mikaela I am hitting a wall on associating my launchpad account
<psyanide> I am logged in but how do I link it
<Mikaela> (I meant just copy-pasting the address here
<psyanide> https://login.ubuntu.com/
<Mikaela> https://launchpad.net/~ should bring you to account page of account where you are logged in to
<psyanide> oh geez wrong page :( https://launchpad.net/
<psyanide> https://launchpad.net/~ashlan54
<psyanide> damn
<Mikaela> if I understood #freenode correctly, you aren't Ubuntu member and I gave you the link
<psyanide> I will get this !
<Mikaela> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<Mikaela> I am sorry if I misunderstood
<psyanide> so did my openid link work now?
<teward> psyanide: if you mean the ~ashlan54 one then it's there, yes.  However, you're not an Ubuntu Member per that page, if that is you
<psyanide> ok I see
<psyanide> Member since:
<psyanide>     2013-12-04
<teward> Ubuntu Members are approved by the membership committees, I believe, and it shows a consistent, sustained contribution
<teward> psyanide: look at my profile.  https://launchpad.net/~teward
<Pici> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers
<teward> you'll notice i have a LOT of involvement in the Ubuntu project there, but what started out for me was supporting users on Ask Ubuntu and giving support
<teward> and yes, see the link Pici gave
<Pici> is the team that you need to be part of to receive an Ubuntu Member cloak.  the "member since" line on launchpad just says when you created your launchpad account.
<teward> ^ that
<psyanide> right I see
<teward> psyanide: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember, and also see the message from ubottu from a few minutes ago
<psyanide> ok so I need to do what for next steps...
<psyanide> I need to add all the stuff I have been doing over the years
<teward> psyanide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember is a good starting place to read up on
<psyanide> ok thank you :)
#ubuntu-irc 2015-06-04
<ki7mt> Hello all, just got my Ubuntu Membership and would like to request a cloak: ubuntu/member/ki7mt  my primary IRC account is registered under SaberX01 and LP account is: https://launchpad.net/~ki7mt ; per the Wiki, it said I should request here?
<Fuchs> ki7mt: congratulations on the membership, yes, just wait for someone of the IRCC and then hope that they will find an active staffie
<ki7mt> Fuchs, OK, thanks, I'll leave this open until then.
<Fuchs> that's a good idea, because usually confirmation is required :)
<ki7mt> Yes, I would think so :-) .. I have a generic cloak now, but thought it would be good to update it as well.
<hggdh> ki7mt: cloak like your nick?, or like your login on freenode?
<Fuchs> apparently like the nick, as per what he wrote
<Fuchs> ubuntu/member/ki7mt  <<   (note that roo is currently active, given I haven't seen an active staffer in the 5 hours before, that would be a good catch)
<hggdh> aye. bad eyes and all (Unity 8 just installed)
 * Fuchs ponders trollish comment, doesn't
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> ki7mt: asking for a cloak on #freenode. As Fuchs pointed out, now we wait for a staffer.
<ki7mt> Ok hggdh Thank you.
<hggdh> Fuchs: (curiosity only) what is happening with the freenode staff? They seem much less active now
<Fuchs> hggdh: they are just understaffed after the recent firings, and it's not exactly easy to find decent staff material
<Fuchs> while I personally am not very happy with 1) and what did lead to it, I at least can say that I fully agree on 2).
<hggdh> Fuchs: ack
<Fuchs> well
<Fuchs> to be honest I think 2) is partially also a solvable problem. Or was. Currently there really isn't decent staff material around. Anyway. I might be heavily biased
 * hggdh wonders why ;-)
<hggdh> Fuchs: thank you for your prod there, BTW
<Fuchs> you're welcome, let's see if it helps
<ki7mt> I have a meeting I just got called to,  will leave this open, hopefully I won't miss their queries.
<Fuchs> oh, or that might do  *tries prodding Pricey with a muffin*
<Pricey> Fuchs?
<Fuchs> yay
<Fuchs> PriceChilde: hggdh needed an ubuntu member cloak for ki7mt :)
<hggdh> PriceChilde: if you have time, yes
<PriceChilde> ki7mt: Assuming you want this?
<hggdh> cloak ubuntu/member/ki7mt for SaberX01
<Fuchs> he just left for a meeting, hope he'll get back to it later :)
<PriceChilde> Meh, I'll trust you this time.
<Fuchs> ♥
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> PriceChilde: thank you
<PriceChilde> hggdh: No probs.
<ki7mt> I back .. if there's anything one needs form me on my cloak request?
<Fuchs> ki7mt: it got taken care of :)
<ki7mt> Fuchs, Thank you !!
<Fuchs> fortunately a friendly member of staff was not only found but happy to skip the usual procedure, so congratulations on your new and shiny cloak
<Fuchs> it comes with a dagger and half a muffin
<ki7mt> I've been after UB membership for a long time .. Now Im after Bug Control (lots to learn) and hopefully into MOTU
<ki7mt> Thanks for all the help, roo sent me a message saying all is well. Take care.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-06-05
<MooDoo> hello all
<Mikaela> hi
<dionysus69> hello guys
<dionysus69> I am interesting getting a ubuntu cloak, how should I proceed?
<DJones> !member | dionysus69
<ubottu> dionysus69: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<DJones> dionysus69: Ubuntu cloaks are only given to Ubuntu members, but that link should point you in the right direction for looking into Ubuntu membership
<DJones> If you're already a member and just need the cloak activating, wait around here and somebody should be able to do that for you when they see the request
<dionysus69> DJones: well I am not a member yet but I have nick registered etc... my expertise is not yet sufficient for contribution but I am willing to contribute at some point, could I use cloak in that case ?
<DJones> You have to go through the membership process before cloaks are given out, but if you follow that link, it'll give you details on what would count as a sustained contribution and you can direct your efforts in those directions that suit you
<dionysus69> DJones: ok thanks :)
#ubuntu-irc 2015-06-07
<cm-t> hi !
<cm-t> am I in the good chan to ask the ubuntu/member/nickname cloak ?
<cm-t> https://launchpad.net/~cm-t
<Fuchs> cm-t: hi, yes :)
<Fuchs> cm-t: just wait for someone from IRCC to wake up and then for someone from staff to show
<cm-t> Fuchs: thanks! I will wait :)
#ubuntu-irc 2016-06-12
<lubotu3> penguin42 called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
#ubuntu-irc 2017-06-11
<vinesh> can anyone tell me how to beep in irssi chat
<vinesh>   /beep <-- doesnt work
#ubuntu-irc 2018-06-09
<ruller43> TESTING TESTING
#ubuntu-irc 2018-06-10
<kyrofa> Can I get a cloak, please? https://launchpad.net/~kyrofa
<Unit193> Hi.
<Unit193> kyrofa: There you be, congrats.
<kyrofa> Thanks Unit193
#ubuntu-irc 2020-06-06
<Unit193> Hmmm...Xfce bug 221
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.xfce.org: mismatched tag: line 1, column 193 (https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=221&ctype=xml)
<Unit193> If someone is bored, `bugtracker remove xfce` to avoid that.
<housecat> @bugtracker remove xfce
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Unit193> Cool, thanks.  They migrated from Bugzilla to GitLab for anyone else reading and wondering.
#ubuntu-irc 2020-06-07
<Unit193> https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=221
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.samba.org: mismatched tag: line 73, column 4 (https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=221&ctype=xml)
<Unit193> (sorry, testing) https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?i=422591
<Unit193> Someone needs to hax the host and change /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/supybot/conf.py :3
<krytarik> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=422650  (non-existant bug ID with unbroken "id" now)
<ubottu> Error: Error getting KDE bug #422650: InvalidBugId
<krytarik> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8795 - but of course, there is also now this one, whose tracker has recently been turned into a flat archive, and therefor doesn't support any mechanism anymore, which is why I modified the plugin further and made error output configurable too. >_<
